# Need Help Removing MyStart IncrediBar



## vwkafer1971 (Mar 22, 2012)

I am having trouble removing MyStart IncrediBar from my computer. I am not sure how it was installed/how I got infected, but I have been unsuccessful in my attempts to remove it. I tried to remove it via the control panel uninstall, from Firefox add-ons and other browser settings. Despite this, when I type anything in my address bar, it searches on MyStart. I would appreciate any help!!! I have listed below (and attached) the requested log files and my computer information.

Thank you!
Lindsay

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 860 @ 2.80GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 30 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 8151 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 310, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 938828 MB, Free - 351320 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0T568R
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated and Enabled

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 6:37:33 PM, on 3/21/2012
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Internet Services\ubd.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Multimedia Card Reader(9106)\ShwiconXP9106.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\Canon IJ Network Scan Utility\CNMNSUT.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CrashPlan\CrashPlanTray.exe
C:\Users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Pandora\Pandora.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\real\realplayer\Update\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\distnoted.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\Windows\sysWow64\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\Users\Lindsay\Downloads\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.msn.com/USCON/1
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Canon Easy-WebPrint EX BHO - {3785D0AD-BFFF-47F6-BF5B-A587C162FED9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\Easy-WebPrint EX\ewpexbho.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: Bing Bar Helper - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: SmartSelect - {F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Canon Easy-WebPrint EX - {759D9886-0C6F-4498-BAB6-4A5F47C6C72F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\Easy-WebPrint EX\ewpexhlp.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Bing Bar - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll" (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShwiconXP9106] C:\Program Files (x86)\Multimedia Card Reader(9106)\ShwiconXP9106.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDVDDXSrv] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellSupportCenter] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BrStsWnd] C:\Program Files (x86)\Brownie\BrstsW64.exe Autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IJNetworkScanUtility] C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\Canon IJ Network Scan Utility\CNMNSUT.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LifeCam] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeCS5ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5ServiceManager\CS5ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SwitchBoard] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Plugin Install] C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\Plugins\DeleteMe1.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "c:\program files (x86)\real\realplayer\Update\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pando Media Booster] C:\Program Files (x86)\Pando Networks\Media Booster\PMB.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\Lindsay\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [googletalk] C:\Users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe /autostart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MobileDocuments] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Internet Services\ubd.exe
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: Dell Dock First Run.lnk = C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DellDock.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Dell Dock.lnk = C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DellDock.exe
O4 - Startup: Dropbox.lnk = Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe
O4 - Startup: Pandora.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Pandora\Pandora.exe
O4 - Global Startup: CrashPlan Tray.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\CrashPlan\CrashPlanTray.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\Windows\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append to Existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: CrashPlan Backup Service (CrashPlanService) - CrashPlan - C:\Program Files (x86)\CrashPlan\CrashPlanService.exe
O23 - Service: Dock Login Service (DockLoginService) - Stardock Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DockLogin.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: GoToAssist - Citrix Online, a division of Citrix Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Citrix\GoToAssist\514\g2aservice.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (IAStorDataMgrSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: RosettaStoneDaemon - Rosetta Stone Ltd. - C:\Program Files (x86)\RosettaStoneLtdServices\RosettaStoneDaemon.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB10 - Sonic Solutions - c:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\10.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB10.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SessionLauncher - Unknown owner - c:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX9\SessionLauncher.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - c:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe SwitchBoard (SwitchBoard) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 14031 bytes

.
DDS (Ver_2011-08-26.01) - NTFSAMD64 
Internet Explorer: 9.0.8112.16421 BrowserJavaVersion: 1.6.0_31
Run by Lindsay at 18:31:12 on 2012-03-21
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1.7601.1.1252.1.1033.18.8151.5712 [GMT -6:00]
.
AV: Microsoft Security Essentials *Enabled/Updated* {108DAC43-C256-20B7-BB05-914135DA5160}
SP: Microsoft Security Essentials *Enabled/Updated* {ABEC4DA7-E46C-2F39-81B5-AA334E5D1BDD}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Outdated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k RPCSS
c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\MsMpEng.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DockLogin.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CrashPlan\CrashPlanService.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\MSCamS64.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\RosettaStoneLtdServices\RosettaStoneDaemon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\SeaPort.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\WUDFHost.exe
c:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\NisSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMYPRT.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Internet Services\ubd.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Multimedia Card Reader(9106)\ShwiconXP9106.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\Canon IJ Network Scan Utility\CNMNSUT.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CrashPlan\CrashPlanTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DellDock.exe
C:\Users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Pandora\Pandora.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\real\realplayer\Update\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\distnoted.exe
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServicePeerNet
C:\Windows\System32\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office12\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Windows\splwow64.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\DllHost.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cmd.exe
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cscript.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uSearch Page = hxxp://www.google.com
uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com/
uSearch Bar = hxxp://www.google.com/ie
uDefault_Search_URL = hxxp://www.google.com/ie
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
uSearchAssistant = hxxp://www.google.com/ie
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q=%s
mWinlogon: Userinit=userinit.exe
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18df081c-e8ad-4283-a596-fa578c2ebdc3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer: {3049c3e9-b461-4bc5-8870-4c09146192ca} - C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
BHO: Canon Easy-WebPrint EX BHO: {3785d0ad-bfff-47f6-bf5b-a587c162fed9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\Easy-WebPrint EX\ewpexbho.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper: {761497bb-d6f0-462c-b6eb-d4daf1d92d43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper: {9030d464-4c02-4abf-8ecc-5164760863c6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper: {ae7cd045-e861-484f-8273-0445ee161910} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
BHO: Bing Bar Helper: {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll"
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {dbc80044-a445-435b-bc74-9c25c1c588a9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
BHO: SmartSelect Class: {f4971ee7-daa0-4053-9964-665d8ee6a077} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
TB: Canon Easy-WebPrint EX: {759d9886-0c6f-4498-bab6-4a5f47c6c72f} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\Easy-WebPrint EX\ewpexhlp.dll
TB: Adobe PDF: {47833539-d0c5-4125-9fa8-0819e2eaac93} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
TB: Bing Bar: {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll"
TB: {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - No File
TB: {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - No File
EB: Canon Easy-WebPrint EX: {21347690-ec41-4f9a-8887-1f4aee672439} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\Easy-WebPrint EX\ewpexhlp.dll
uRun: [Pando Media Booster] C:\Program Files (x86)\Pando Networks\Media Booster\PMB.exe
uRun: [Google Update] "C:\Users\Lindsay\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
uRun: [googletalk] C:\Users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe /autostart
uRun: [AdobeBridge] 
uRun: [MobileDocuments] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Internet Services\ubd.exe
mRun: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
mRun: [ShwiconXP9106] C:\Program Files (x86)\Multimedia Card Reader(9106)\ShwiconXP9106.exe
mRun: [PDVDDXSrv] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe"
mRun: [DellSupportCenter] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter
mRun: [BrStsWnd] C:\Program Files (x86)\Brownie\BrstsW64.exe Autorun
mRun: [IJNetworkScanUtility] C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\Canon IJ Network Scan Utility\CNMNSUT.exe
mRun: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
mRun: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun: [LifeCam] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe"
mRun: [AdobeCS5ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5ServiceManager\CS5ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
mRun: [SwitchBoard] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
mRun: [Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe"
mRun: [<NO NAME>] 
mRun: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe"
mRun: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
mRun: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
mRun: [QuickTime Plugin Install] C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\Plugins\DeleteMe1.exe
mRun: [TkBellExe] "c:\program files (x86)\real\realplayer\Update\realsched.exe" -osboot
mRun: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
mRun: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
StartupFolder: C:\Users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\DELLDO~1.LNK - C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell\DellDock\DellDock.exe
StartupFolder: C:\Users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\Dropbox.lnk - C:\Users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe
StartupFolder: C:\Users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\Pandora.lnk - C:\Program Files (x86)\Pandora\Pandora.exe
StartupFolder: C:\PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\CRASHP~1.LNK - C:\Program Files (x86)\CrashPlan\CrashPlanTray.exe
mPolicies-explorer: NoActiveDesktop = 1 (0x1)
mPolicies-explorer: NoActiveDesktopChanges = 1 (0x1)
mPolicies-system: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 5 (0x5)
mPolicies-system: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3 (0x3)
mPolicies-system: EnableUIADesktopToggle = 0 (0x0)
IE: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - C:\Windows\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
IE: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
IE: Append to Existing PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
IE: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
IE: Convert to Adobe PDF - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - {5F7B1267-94A9-47F5-98DB-E99415F33AEC} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
IE: {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - {48E73304-E1D6-4330-914C-F5F514E3486C} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
IE: {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - {FF059E31-CC5A-4E2E-BF3B-96E929D65503} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
DPF: {02BCC737-B171-4746-94C9-0D8A0B2C0089} - hxxp://office.microsoft.com/sites/production/ieawsdc32.cab
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_31-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0031-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_31-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_31-windows-i586.cab
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 75.75.75.75 75.75.76.76
TCP: Interfaces\{01E6F63C-3116-4241-9583-841EFB5A0FF2} : DhcpNameServer = 75.75.75.75 75.75.76.76
Handler: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
Handler: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
BHO-X64: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO-X64: AcroIEHelperStub - No File
BHO-X64: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer: {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
BHO-X64: Canon Easy-WebPrint EX BHO: {3785D0AD-BFFF-47F6-BF5B-A587C162FED9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\Easy-WebPrint EX\ewpexbho.dll
BHO-X64: Canon Easy-WebPrint EX BHO - No File
BHO-X64: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper: {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
BHO-X64: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper: {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
BHO-X64: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper: {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
BHO-X64: Bing Bar Helper: {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll"
BHO-X64: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
BHO-X64: SmartSelect Class: {F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
BHO-X64: SmartSelect - No File
TB-X64: Canon Easy-WebPrint EX: {759D9886-0C6F-4498-BAB6-4A5F47C6C72F} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\Easy-WebPrint EX\ewpexhlp.dll
TB-X64: Adobe PDF: {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
TB-X64: Bing Bar: {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BingExt.dll"
TB-X64: {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - No File
TB-X64: {D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - No File
EB-X64: {21347690-EC41-4F9A-8887-1F4AEE672439} - No File
mRun-x64: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
mRun-x64: [ShwiconXP9106] C:\Program Files (x86)\Multimedia Card Reader(9106)\ShwiconXP9106.exe
mRun-x64: [PDVDDXSrv] "C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe"
mRun-x64: [DellSupportCenter] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P DellSupportCenter
mRun-x64: [BrStsWnd] C:\Program Files (x86)\Brownie\BrstsW64.exe Autorun
mRun-x64: [IJNetworkScanUtility] C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\Canon IJ Network Scan Utility\CNMNSUT.exe
mRun-x64: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
mRun-x64: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun-x64: [LifeCam] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe"
mRun-x64: [AdobeCS5ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5ServiceManager\CS5ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
mRun-x64: [SwitchBoard] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
mRun-x64: [Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe"
mRun-x64: [(Default)] 
mRun-x64: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe"
mRun-x64: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
mRun-x64: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
mRun-x64: [QuickTime Plugin Install] C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\Plugins\DeleteMe1.exe
mRun-x64: [TkBellExe] "c:\program files (x86)\real\realplayer\Update\realsched.exe" -osboot
mRun-x64: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
mRun-x64: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
.
================= FIREFOX ===================
.
FF - ProfilePath - C:\Users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9tpe1j66.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.selectedEngine - Google
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.google.com/ig
FF - prefs.js: keyword.URL - hxxp://mystart.incredibar.com/mb119/?loc=IB_DS&a=6Oyuw7zRWf&&i=26&search=
FF - component: C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\Firefox\Ext\components\nprpffbrowserrecordext.dll
FF - component: C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\Firefox\Ext\components\nprpffbrowserrecordlegacyext.dll
FF - component: C:\Users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9tpe1j66.default\extensions\[email protected]\components\zoteroWinWordIntegration.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Air\nppdf32.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Amazon\MP3 Downloader\npAmazonMP3DownloaderPlugin.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Canon\Easy-PhotoPrint EX\NPEZFFPI.DLL
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Picasa3\npPicasa3.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\npdeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\plugin2\npdeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll
FF - plugin: c:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\5.0.61118.0\npctrlui.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Office Live\npOLW.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npdeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npPandoWebInst.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\nppdf32.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\nppl3260.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin2.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin3.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin4.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npqtplugin7.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\nprjplug.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\nprpjplug.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll
FF - plugin: C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprpchromebrowserrecordext.dll
FF - plugin: C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\MozillaPlugins\nprphtml5videoshim.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Users\Lindsay\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.21.111\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\plugins\npgoogletalk.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\plugins\npgtpo3dautoplugin.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32.dll
.
---- FIREFOX POLICIES ----
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.newTab - false
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.tlbrSrchUrl - hxxp://mystart.Incredibar.com/?a=6Oyuw7zRWf&loc=IB_TB&i=26&search=
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.id - e42650df000000000000a4badbe92965
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.hardId - e42650df000000000000a4badbe92965
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.instlDay - 15401
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.vrsn - 1.5.3.27
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.vrsni - 1.5.3.27
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.vrsnTs - 1.5.3.2721:12:37
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.prtnrId - Incredibar
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.prdct - incredibar
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.aflt - orgnl
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.smplGrp - none
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.tlbrId - base
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.instlRef - 
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.dfltLng - 
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.excTlbr - false
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.ms_url_id - 
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.upn2 - 6Oyuw7zRWf
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.upn2n - 92260992888738503
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.productid - 26
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.installerproductid - 26
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.did - 10606
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.ppd - 48
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 PxHlpa64;PxHlpa64;C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys [?]
R1 MpFilter;Microsoft Malware Protection Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MpFilter.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MpFilter.sys [?]
R2 AdobeARMservice;Adobe Acrobat Update Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe [2012-1-3 63928]
R2 CrashPlanService;CrashPlan Backup Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\CrashPlan\CrashPlanService.exe [2011-3-16 152576]
R2 DockLoginService;Dock Login Service;C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DockLogin.exe [2009-6-9 155648]
R2 IAStorDataMgrSvc;Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology;C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe [2010-3-13 13336]
R2 RosettaStoneDaemon;RosettaStoneDaemon;C:\Program Files (x86)\RosettaStoneLtdServices\RosettaStoneDaemon.exe [2010-5-17 1615176]
R3 HECIx64;Intel(R) Management Engine Interface;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HECIx64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HECIx64.sys [?]
R3 IntcDAud;Intel(R) Display Audio;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys [?]
R3 k57nd60a;Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet - NDIS 6.0;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\k57nd60a.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\k57nd60a.sys [?]
R3 MpNWMon;Microsoft Malware Protection Network Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MpNWMon.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MpNWMon.sys [?]
R3 MSHUSBVideo;NX6000/NX3000/VX2000/VX5000/VX5500/VX7000/Cinema Filter Driver;C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\nx6000.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\nx6000.sys [?]
R3 NisDrv;Microsoft Network Inspection System;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\NisDrvWFP.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\NisDrvWFP.sys [?]
R3 NisSrv;Microsoft Network Inspection;C:\Program Files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\NisSrv.exe [2011-4-27 288272]
R3 NVHDA;Service for NVIDIA High Definition Audio Driver;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvhda64v.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvhda64v.sys [?]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 130384]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 138576]
S2 SessionLauncher;SessionLauncher;c:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX9\SessionLauncher.exe --> c:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX9\SessionLauncher.exe [?]
S3 BBSvc;Bing Bar Update Service;C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BBSvc.EXE [2011-2-28 183560]
S3 Netaapl;Apple Mobile Device Ethernet Service;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netaapl64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netaapl64.sys [?]
S3 RoxMediaDB10;RoxMediaDB10;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\10.0\SharedCom\RoxMediaDB10.exe [2009-6-26 1124848]
S3 SwitchBoard;Adobe SwitchBoard;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe [2010-2-19 517096]
S3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [?]
S3 USBAAPL64;Apple Mobile USB Driver;C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbaapl64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\usbaapl64.sys [?]
S3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe --> C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [?]
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2012-03-21 09:26:46 8669240 ----a-w- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{F89D098D-CC9E-4546-BE5B-5DAEA7F4699B}\mpengine.dll
2012-03-20 22:14:48 -------- d-----w- C:\Users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Home Designer Suite 8.0
2012-03-20 22:14:36 102400 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\tsccvid.dll
2012-03-20 22:08:13 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Chief Architect Inc
2012-03-20 22:06:45 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\Chief Architect Inc
2012-03-15 09:03:55 5559152 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-03-15 09:03:55 3968368 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ntkrnlpa.exe
2012-03-15 09:03:55 3913584 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-03-15 03:48:22 592824 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\gkmedias.dll
2012-03-15 03:48:22 44472 ----a-w- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\mozglue.dll
2012-03-14 12:25:52 3145728 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\win32k.sys
2012-03-14 12:25:50 1544192 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\DWrite.dll
2012-03-14 12:25:50 1077248 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\DWrite.dll
2012-03-14 12:25:17 9216 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\rdrmemptylst.exe
2012-03-14 12:25:17 826880 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\rdpcore.dll
2012-03-14 12:25:17 77312 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\rdpwsx.dll
2012-03-14 12:25:17 23552 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tdtcp.sys
2012-03-14 12:25:17 210944 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rdpwd.sys
2012-03-14 12:25:17 149504 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\rdpcorekmts.dll
2012-03-14 12:25:17 1031680 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\rdpcore.dll
2012-03-09 19:28:23 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\iTunes
2012-03-09 19:28:23 -------- d-----w- C:\Program Files\iPod
2012-03-02 04:13:32 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\Premium
2012-03-02 04:13:18 -------- d-----w- C:\codec-info
2012-03-02 04:12:09 -------- d-----w- C:\ProgramData\InstallMate
2012-02-28 19:13:42 24416 ----a-r- C:\Windows\System32\AdobePDFUI.dll
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2012-03-22 00:00:01 414368 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2012-02-29 23:16:42 472808 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\deployJava1.dll
2012-02-15 18:01:50 52736 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\usbaapl64.sys
2012-02-15 18:01:50 4547944 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\usbaaplrc.dll
2012-01-31 12:44:20 279656 ------w- C:\Windows\System32\MpSigStub.exe
2012-01-04 10:44:20 509952 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\ntshrui.dll
2012-01-04 08:58:41 442880 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\ntshrui.dll
2011-12-30 06:26:08 515584 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\timedate.cpl
2011-12-30 05:27:56 478720 ----a-w- C:\Windows\SysWow64\timedate.cpl
2011-12-28 03:59:24 498688 ----a-w- C:\Windows\System32\drivers\afd.sys
.
============= FINISH: 18:33:02.79 ===============


----------



## Deejay100six (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSG.

I am reviewing your logs and will respond with a reply as soon as I can.

Please note that *all* my replies are reviewed by a qualified Analyst before I post. This ensures that you will continue to receive quality expert assistance.

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## vwkafer1971 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks, Dave! I look forward to your advice!
Lindsay


----------



## Deejay100six (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Lindsay,

My name is Dave and I will be helping you to clean any malware which may be present on your system.

Please read these instructions carefully and then print out or copy this page to Notepad in order to assist you when carrying out the fix. You should not have any open browsers or live internet connections when you are following the procedures below.


Note that the fix may take several posts. Please continue to respond to my instructions until I confirm that your logs are clean. Remember that although your symptoms may vanish, this does *NOT* mean that your system is clean.
If there is anything you don't understand, please ask *BEFORE* proceeding with the fixes.
Please ensure that you follow the instructions in the order I have them listed.
Please do not install or uninstall any programmes, or run any other scanners or software, unless I specifically ask you to do so. Also please copy and paste logs into your thread. If the logs are too big to post in one reply, please feel free to use more posts. Do *NOT* add them as attachments unless specifically instructed.
If I don't hear from you within *3 days* from this initial or any subsequent post, I will have to unsubscribe from this thread, which means I will not recieve notifications of any further replies and will move on to assist someone else.

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Combofix*

We will begin with *ComboFix.exe*. Please visit this webpage for download links, and instructions for running the tool:

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/combofix/how-to-use-combofix

*Please read all the information carefully!*

*You MUST disable your AntiVirus and AntiSpyware applications - please read this thread as a guide. They may otherwise interfere with our tools and interrupt the cleansing process.*

Please include the log *C:\ComboFix.txt* in your next reply for further review.

*Note: Please Do NOT mouseclick combofix's window while its running because it may cause it to stall.*


----------



## vwkafer1971 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Dave, I followed your instructions exactly and have now copied the log file below. Please let me know what my next steps should be. Again, thanks for your help!
Lindsay

ComboFix 12-03-22.01 - Lindsay 03/23/2012 20:20:22.1.8 - x64
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1.7601.1.1252.1.1033.18.8151.5546 [GMT -6:00]
Running from: c:\users\Lindsay\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
AV: Microsoft Security Essentials *Disabled/Updated* {108DAC43-C256-20B7-BB05-914135DA5160}
SP: Microsoft Security Essentials *Disabled/Updated* {ABEC4DA7-E46C-2F39-81B5-AA334E5D1BDD}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Outdated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\windows\TEMP\jna8002234064244457455.dll
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2012-02-24 to 2012-03-24 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2012-03-24 02:29 . 2012-03-24 02:29 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2012-03-24 02:29 . 2012-03-24 02:29 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Guest\AppData\Local\temp
2012-03-24 00:12 . 2012-03-14 03:27 8669240 ----a-w- c:\programdata\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{845DA64D-C0A9-48DA-B533-5B2B72EE4D59}\mpengine.dll
2012-03-22 00:01 . 2012-03-22 00:01 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Microsoft Silverlight
2012-03-22 00:01 . 2012-03-22 00:01 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight
2012-03-20 22:14 . 2012-03-20 22:14 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Home Designer Suite 8.0
2012-03-20 22:14 . 2006-05-01 03:10 102400 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\tsccvid.dll
2012-03-20 22:08 . 2012-03-20 22:14 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Chief Architect Inc
2012-03-20 22:06 . 2012-03-20 22:06 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Chief Architect Inc
2012-03-15 09:03 . 2011-11-19 15:20 5559152 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-03-15 09:03 . 2011-11-19 14:50 3968368 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\ntkrnlpa.exe
2012-03-15 09:03 . 2011-11-19 14:50 3913584 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-03-15 03:48 . 2012-03-15 03:48 592824 ----a-w- c:\program files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\gkmedias.dll
2012-03-15 03:48 . 2012-03-15 03:48 44472 ----a-w- c:\program files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\mozglue.dll
2012-03-14 12:25 . 2012-02-03 04:34 3145728 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2012-03-14 12:25 . 2012-02-10 06:36 1544192 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\DWrite.dll
2012-03-14 12:25 . 2012-02-10 05:38 1077248 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\DWrite.dll
2012-03-14 12:25 . 2012-02-17 06:38 1031680 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\rdpcore.dll
2012-03-14 12:25 . 2012-02-17 05:34 826880 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\rdpcore.dll
2012-03-14 12:25 . 2012-02-17 04:58 210944 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\rdpwd.sys
2012-03-14 12:25 . 2012-02-17 04:57 23552 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\tdtcp.sys
2012-03-14 12:25 . 2012-01-25 06:38 77312 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\rdpwsx.dll
2012-03-14 12:25 . 2012-01-25 06:38 149504 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\rdpcorekmts.dll
2012-03-14 12:25 . 2012-01-25 06:33 9216 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\rdrmemptylst.exe
2012-03-09 19:28 . 2012-03-09 19:28 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\iTunes
2012-03-09 19:28 . 2012-03-09 19:28 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\iPod
2012-03-02 04:13 . 2012-03-02 04:13 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Premium
2012-03-02 04:13 . 2012-03-02 04:13 -------- d-----w- C:\codec-info
2012-03-02 04:12 . 2012-03-02 04:12 449 ----a-w- C:\user.js
2012-03-02 04:12 . 2012-03-02 04:13 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\InstallMate
2012-02-29 23:17 . 2012-02-29 23:17 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Java
2012-02-28 19:13 . 2009-08-20 06:50 24416 ----a-r- c:\windows\system32\AdobePDFUI.dll
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2012-03-22 00:00 . 2011-05-16 07:23 414368 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2012-03-14 03:27 . 2011-06-26 17:53 8669240 ----a-w- c:\programdata\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\Backup\mpengine.dll
2012-02-29 23:16 . 2010-05-05 23:38 472808 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\deployJava1.dll
2012-02-15 18:01 . 2012-02-15 18:01 52736 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbaapl64.sys
2012-02-15 18:01 . 2012-02-15 18:01 4547944 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\usbaaplrc.dll
2012-02-12 18:44 . 2012-02-12 18:44 927800 ------w- c:\programdata\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{805FCCBB-E8CE-4E79-841A-4BF2691CECF2}\gapaengine.dll
2012-01-31 12:44 . 2011-06-24 18:50 279656 ------w- c:\windows\system32\MpSigStub.exe
2012-01-04 10:44 . 2012-02-17 02:05 509952 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ntshrui.dll
2012-01-04 08:58 . 2012-02-17 02:05 442880 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\ntshrui.dll
2011-12-30 06:26 . 2012-02-17 02:05 515584 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\timedate.cpl
2011-12-30 05:27 . 2012-02-17 02:05 478720 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\timedate.cpl
2011-12-28 03:59 . 2012-02-17 02:05 498688 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\afd.sys
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt1]
@="{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12 94208 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt2]
@="{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12 94208 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt3]
@="{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12 94208 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.14.dll
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Pando Media Booster"="c:\program files (x86)\Pando Networks\Media Booster\PMB.exe" [2010-03-25 2937528]
"googletalk"="c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe" [2007-01-01 3739648]
"MobileDocuments"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Internet Services\ubd.exe" [2012-02-23 59240]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"IAStorIcon"="c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe" [2009-10-02 284696]
"ShwiconXP9106"="c:\program files (x86)\Multimedia Card Reader(9106)\ShwiconXP9106.exe" [2009-07-17 237568]
"PDVDDXSrv"="c:\program files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe" [2009-06-25 140520]
"BrStsWnd"="c:\program files (x86)\Brownie\BrstsW64.exe" [2008-12-08 1159480]
"IJNetworkScanUtility"="c:\program files (x86)\Canon\Canon IJ Network Scan Utility\CNMNSUT.exe" [2009-05-19 136544]
"AppleSyncNotifier"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe" [2011-09-27 59240]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2012-01-03 843712]
"LifeCam"="c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe" [2010-12-13 135536]
"AdobeCS5ServiceManager"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5ServiceManager\CS5ServiceManager.exe" [2010-07-23 402432]
"SwitchBoard"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe" [2010-02-19 517096]
"Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher"="c:\program files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe" [2012-01-04 40376]
"Acrobat Assistant 8.0"="c:\program files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe" [2012-01-03 640440]
"APSDaemon"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe" [2012-02-21 59240]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2011-10-24 421888]
"QuickTime Plugin Install"="c:\program files (x86)\QuickTime\Plugins\DeleteMe1.exe" [2011-11-05 86016]
"TkBellExe"="c:\program files (x86)\real\realplayer\Update\realsched.exe" [2011-12-11 296056]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe" [2012-01-18 254696]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2012-03-07 421736]
.
c:\users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Dell Dock.lnk - c:\program files\Dell\DellDock\DellDock.exe [2009-9-21 1316192]
.
c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Dell Dock.lnk - c:\program files\Dell\DellDock\DellDock.exe [2009-9-21 1316192]
Dropbox.lnk - c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe [2012-2-14 24246216]
Pandora.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\Pandora\Pandora.exe [2010-8-21 142336]
.
c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
CrashPlan Tray.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\CrashPlan\CrashPlanTray.exe [2011-3-16 217088]
.
c:\users\Default User\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Dell Dock First Run.lnk - c:\program files\Dell\DellDock\DellDock.exe [2009-9-21 1316192]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"= 5 (0x5)
"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser"= 3 (0x3)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\drivers32]
"aux5"=wdmaud.drv
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa]
Security Packages REG_MULTI_SZ kerberos msv1_0 schannel wdigest tspkg pku2u livessp
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MCODS]
@=""
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MsMpSvc]
@="Service"
.
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 130384]
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 138576]
R2 SessionLauncher;SessionLauncher;c:\users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX9\SessionLauncher.exe [x]
R3 BBSvc;Bing Bar Update Service;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BBSvc.EXE [2011-03-01 183560]
R3 MpNWMon;Microsoft Malware Protection Network Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\MpNWMon.sys [x]
R3 Netaapl;Apple Mobile Device Ethernet Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\netaapl64.sys [x]
R3 NisDrv;Microsoft Network Inspection System;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\NisDrvWFP.sys [x]
R3 NisSrv;Microsoft Network Inspection;c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\NisSrv.exe [2011-04-27 288272]
R3 RoxMediaDB10;RoxMediaDB10;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\10.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB10.exe [2009-06-26 1124848]
R3 SwitchBoard;Adobe SwitchBoard;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe [2010-02-19 517096]
R3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [x]
R3 USBAAPL64;Apple Mobile USB Driver;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\usbaapl64.sys [x]
R3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [x]
S0 PxHlpa64;PxHlpa64;c:\windows\System32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys [x]
S2 AdobeARMservice;Adobe Acrobat Update Service;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe [2012-01-03 63928]
S2 CrashPlanService;CrashPlan Backup Service;c:\program files (x86)\CrashPlan\CrashPlanService.exe [2011-03-16 152576]
S2 DockLoginService;Dock Login Service;c:\program files\Dell\DellDock\DockLogin.exe [2009-06-09 155648]
S2 IAStorDataMgrSvc;Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe [2009-10-02 13336]
S2 RosettaStoneDaemon;RosettaStoneDaemon;c:\program files (x86)\RosettaStoneLtdServices\RosettaStoneDaemon.exe [2010-05-17 1615176]
S3 HECIx64;Intel(R) Management Engine Interface;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\HECIx64.sys [x]
S3 IntcDAud;Intel(R) Display Audio;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys [x]
S3 k57nd60a;Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet - NDIS 6.0;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\k57nd60a.sys [x]
S3 MSHUSBVideo;NX6000/NX3000/VX2000/VX5000/VX5500/VX7000/Cinema Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\nx6000.sys [x]
S3 NVHDA;Service for NVIDIA High Definition Audio Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\nvhda64v.sys [x]
.
.
--- Other Services/Drivers In Memory ---
.
*NewlyCreated* - WS2IFSL
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2012-03-23 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-524176780-3034789882-3848740458-1000Core.job
- c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-03-26 17:27]
.
2012-03-24 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-524176780-3034789882-3848740458-1000UA.job
- c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-03-26 17:27]
.
2012-03-08 c:\windows\Tasks\PCDoctorBackgroundMonitorTask.job
- c:\program files\Dell Support Center\uaclauncher.exe [2012-02-07 23:32]
.
2012-03-24 c:\windows\Tasks\SystemToolsDailyTest.job
- c:\program files\Dell Support Center\uaclauncher.exe [2012-02-07 23:32]
.
.
--------- x86-64 -----------
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt1]
@="{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12 97792 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt2]
@="{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12 97792 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt3]
@="{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12 97792 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt4]
@="{FB314EDC-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDC-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12 97792 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"RtHDVCpl"="c:\program files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe" [2009-10-07 8158240]
"CanonMyPrinter"="c:\program files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe" [2009-07-26 2184520]
"CanonSolutionMenu"="c:\program files (x86)\Canon\SolutionMenu\CNSLMAIN.exe" [2009-03-17 767312]
"AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe" [2010-03-06 500208]
"MSC"="c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" [2011-06-15 1436736]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
"LoadAppInit_DLLs"=0x0
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uLocal Page = c:\windows\system32\blank.htm
uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com/
uDefault_Search_URL = hxxp://www.google.com/ie
mLocal Page = c:\windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
uSearchAssistant = hxxp://www.google.com/ie
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q=%s
IE: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - c:\windows\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
IE: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
IE: Append to Existing PDF - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
IE: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
IE: Convert to Adobe PDF - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~2\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 75.75.75.75 75.75.76.76
FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9tpe1j66.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.google.com/ig
FF - prefs.js: keyword.URL - hxxp://mystart.incredibar.com/mb119/?loc=IB_DS&a=6Oyuw7zRWf&&i=26&search=
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.newTab - false
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.tlbrSrchUrl - hxxp://mystart.Incredibar.com/?a=6Oyuw7zRWf&loc=IB_TB&i=26&search=
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.id - e42650df000000000000a4badbe92965
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.hardId - e42650df000000000000a4badbe92965
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.instlDay - 15401
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.vrsn - 1.5.3.27
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.vrsni - 1.5.3.27
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.vrsnTs - 1.5.3.2721:12
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.prtnrId - Incredibar
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.prdct - incredibar
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.aflt - orgnl
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.smplGrp - none
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.tlbrId - base
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.instlRef - 
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.dfltLng - 
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.excTlbr - false
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.ms_url_id - 
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.upn2 - 6Oyuw7zRWf
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.upn2n - 92260992888738503
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.productid - 26
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.installerproductid - 26
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.did - 10606
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.ppd - 48
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
Toolbar-Locked - (no file)
Wow6432Node-HKCU-Run-AdobeBridge - (no file)
Wow6432Node-HKLM-Run-DellSupportCenter - c:\program files (x86)\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe
Toolbar-Locked - (no file)
WebBrowser-{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - (no file)
AddRemove-Adobe Shockwave Player - c:\windows\system32\Adobe\Shockwave 11\uninstaller.exe
.
.
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil10g_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil10g_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Shockwave Flash Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10g.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\MiscStatus]
@="0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.10"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10g.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Macromedia Flash Factory Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10g.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory.1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10g.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker4"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\McAfee]
"SymbolicLinkValue"=hex(6):5c,00,72,00,65,00,67,00,69,00,73,00,74,00,72,00,79,
00,5c,00,6d,00,61,00,63,00,68,00,69,00,6e,00,65,00,5c,00,53,00,6f,00,66,00,\
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\PCW\Security]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\SeaPort.EXE
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2012-03-23 20:39:33 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2012-03-24 02:39
.
Pre-Run: 403,203,227,648 bytes free
Post-Run: 405,342,539,776 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - 626F2E3C18066E7A6757FFA756423C55


----------



## Deejay100six (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Lindsay,

*Please read these instructions carefully and then print out or copy this page to Notepad in order to assist you when carrying out the fix. You should not have any open browsers or live internet connections when you are following the procedures below.*

1. Close any open browsers.

2. *Close/disable all anti virus and anti malware programs so they do not interfere with the running of ComboFix.*

3. Open *notepad* and copy/paste the text in the box below into it:


```
DDS::
uLocal Page = c:\windows\system32\blank.htm
mLocal Page = c:\windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm

Firefox::
FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9tpe1j66.default\
FF - prefs.js: keyword.URL - hxxp://mystart.incredibar.com/mb119/?lo ... 26&search=
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.newTab - false
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.tlbrSrchUrl - hxxp://mystart.Incredibar.com/?a=6Oyuw7 ... 26&search=
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.id - e42650df000000000000a4badbe92965
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.hardId - e42650df000000000000a4badbe92965
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.instlDay - 15401
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.vrsn - 1.5.3.27
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.vrsni - 1.5.3.27
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.vrsnTs - 1.5.3.2721:12
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.prtnrId - Incredibar
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.prdct - incredibar
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.aflt - orgnl
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.smplGrp - none
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.tlbrId - base
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.instlRef -
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.dfltLng -
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.excTlbr - false
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.ms_url_id -
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.upn2 - 6Oyuw7zRWf
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.upn2n - 92260992888738503
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.productid - 26
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.installerproductid - 26
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.did - 10606
FF - user.js: extensions.incredibar_i.ppd - 48
```
Save this as *CFScript.txt*, in the same location as ComboFix.exe










Refering to the picture above, drag CFScript into ComboFix.exe

If you receive a prompt saying there is an updated version of ComboFix available, please allow it to update.

*Do not mouseclick combofix's window whilst it's running. This may cause it to stall.*

When finished, it shall produce a log for you at *C:\ComboFix.txt* which I will require in your next reply.

Please let me know how the system is running aferwards.


----------



## vwkafer1971 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Dave, Again, I followed your instructions and copied the log file below. Great news! I believe my problem with the virus is solved! Does my log file look clean?

Thanks again for your help!
Lindsay

ComboFix 12-03-22.01 - Lindsay 03/24/2012 22:21:41.2.8 - x64
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1.7601.1.1252.1.1033.18.8151.5940 [GMT -6:00]
Running from: c:\users\Lindsay\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
Command switches used :: c:\users\Lindsay\Desktop\CFScript.txt
AV: Microsoft Security Essentials *Disabled/Updated* {108DAC43-C256-20B7-BB05-914135DA5160}
SP: Microsoft Security Essentials *Disabled/Updated* {ABEC4DA7-E46C-2F39-81B5-AA334E5D1BDD}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Outdated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\windows\TEMP\jna7363529080795729501.dll
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2012-02-25 to 2012-03-25 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2012-03-25 04:30 . 2012-03-25 04:30 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Guest\AppData\Local\temp
2012-03-25 04:30 . 2012-03-25 04:30 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2012-03-24 02:48 . 2012-03-14 03:27 8669240 ----a-w- c:\programdata\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{56FBE1DE-25DB-4CB3-934C-2462F784B339}\mpengine.dll
2012-03-22 00:01 . 2012-03-22 00:01 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Microsoft Silverlight
2012-03-22 00:01 . 2012-03-22 00:01 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight
2012-03-20 22:14 . 2012-03-20 22:14 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Home Designer Suite 8.0
2012-03-20 22:14 . 2006-05-01 03:10 102400 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\tsccvid.dll
2012-03-20 22:08 . 2012-03-20 22:14 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Chief Architect Inc
2012-03-20 22:06 . 2012-03-20 22:06 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Chief Architect Inc
2012-03-15 09:03 . 2011-11-19 15:20 5559152 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-03-15 09:03 . 2011-11-19 14:50 3968368 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\ntkrnlpa.exe
2012-03-15 09:03 . 2011-11-19 14:50 3913584 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-03-15 03:48 . 2012-03-15 03:48 592824 ----a-w- c:\program files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\gkmedias.dll
2012-03-15 03:48 . 2012-03-15 03:48 44472 ----a-w- c:\program files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\mozglue.dll
2012-03-14 12:25 . 2012-02-03 04:34 3145728 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2012-03-14 12:25 . 2012-02-10 06:36 1544192 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\DWrite.dll
2012-03-14 12:25 . 2012-02-10 05:38 1077248 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\DWrite.dll
2012-03-14 12:25 . 2012-02-17 06:38 1031680 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\rdpcore.dll
2012-03-14 12:25 . 2012-02-17 05:34 826880 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\rdpcore.dll
2012-03-14 12:25 . 2012-02-17 04:58 210944 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\rdpwd.sys
2012-03-14 12:25 . 2012-02-17 04:57 23552 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\tdtcp.sys
2012-03-14 12:25 . 2012-01-25 06:38 77312 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\rdpwsx.dll
2012-03-14 12:25 . 2012-01-25 06:38 149504 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\rdpcorekmts.dll
2012-03-14 12:25 . 2012-01-25 06:33 9216 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\rdrmemptylst.exe
2012-03-09 19:28 . 2012-03-09 19:28 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\iTunes
2012-03-09 19:28 . 2012-03-09 19:28 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\iPod
2012-03-02 04:13 . 2012-03-02 04:13 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Premium
2012-03-02 04:13 . 2012-03-02 04:13 -------- d-----w- C:\codec-info
2012-03-02 04:12 . 2012-03-02 04:12 449 ----a-w- C:\user.js
2012-03-02 04:12 . 2012-03-02 04:13 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\InstallMate
2012-02-29 23:17 . 2012-02-29 23:17 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Java
2012-02-28 19:13 . 2009-08-20 06:50 24416 ----a-r- c:\windows\system32\AdobePDFUI.dll
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2012-03-22 00:00 . 2011-05-16 07:23 414368 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2012-03-14 03:27 . 2011-06-26 17:53 8669240 ----a-w- c:\programdata\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\Backup\mpengine.dll
2012-02-29 23:16 . 2010-05-05 23:38 472808 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\deployJava1.dll
2012-02-15 18:01 . 2012-02-15 18:01 52736 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbaapl64.sys
2012-02-15 18:01 . 2012-02-15 18:01 4547944 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\usbaaplrc.dll
2012-02-12 18:44 . 2012-02-12 18:44 927800 ------w- c:\programdata\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{805FCCBB-E8CE-4E79-841A-4BF2691CECF2}\gapaengine.dll
2012-01-31 12:44 . 2011-06-24 18:50 279656 ------w- c:\windows\system32\MpSigStub.exe
2012-01-04 10:44 . 2012-02-17 02:05 509952 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ntshrui.dll
2012-01-04 08:58 . 2012-02-17 02:05 442880 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\ntshrui.dll
2011-12-30 06:26 . 2012-02-17 02:05 515584 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\timedate.cpl
2011-12-30 05:27 . 2012-02-17 02:05 478720 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\timedate.cpl
2011-12-28 03:59 . 2012-02-17 02:05 498688 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\afd.sys
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( [email protected]_02.31.23 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
- 2012-03-24 02:31 . 2012-03-24 02:31 2048 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\lastalive1.dat
+ 2012-03-25 04:31 . 2012-03-25 04:31 2048 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\lastalive1.dat
- 2012-03-24 02:31 . 2012-03-24 02:31 2048 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\lastalive0.dat
+ 2012-03-25 04:31 . 2012-03-25 04:31 2048 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\lastalive0.dat
+ 2009-07-14 05:01 . 2012-03-25 04:30 531356 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache-System.dat
- 2009-07-14 05:01 . 2012-03-24 02:30 531356 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache-System.dat
+ 2010-03-28 04:23 . 2012-03-24 17:29 2221888 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache3.0.0.0.dat
- 2010-03-28 04:23 . 2012-03-24 02:30 2221888 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache3.0.0.0.dat
+ 2010-05-25 05:59 . 2012-03-25 04:30 13543388 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache-S-1-5-21-524176780-3034789882-3848740458-1000-8192.dat
- 2010-05-25 05:59 . 2012-03-24 02:30 13543388 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache-S-1-5-21-524176780-3034789882-3848740458-1000-8192.dat
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt1]
@="{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12 94208 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt2]
@="{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12 94208 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt3]
@="{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12 94208 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.14.dll
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Pando Media Booster"="c:\program files (x86)\Pando Networks\Media Booster\PMB.exe" [2010-03-25 2937528]
"googletalk"="c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe" [2007-01-01 3739648]
"MobileDocuments"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Internet Services\ubd.exe" [2012-02-23 59240]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"IAStorIcon"="c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe" [2009-10-02 284696]
"ShwiconXP9106"="c:\program files (x86)\Multimedia Card Reader(9106)\ShwiconXP9106.exe" [2009-07-17 237568]
"PDVDDXSrv"="c:\program files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe" [2009-06-25 140520]
"BrStsWnd"="c:\program files (x86)\Brownie\BrstsW64.exe" [2008-12-08 1159480]
"IJNetworkScanUtility"="c:\program files (x86)\Canon\Canon IJ Network Scan Utility\CNMNSUT.exe" [2009-05-19 136544]
"AppleSyncNotifier"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe" [2011-09-27 59240]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2012-01-03 843712]
"LifeCam"="c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe" [2010-12-13 135536]
"AdobeCS5ServiceManager"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5ServiceManager\CS5ServiceManager.exe" [2010-07-23 402432]
"SwitchBoard"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe" [2010-02-19 517096]
"Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher"="c:\program files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe" [2012-01-04 40376]
"Acrobat Assistant 8.0"="c:\program files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe" [2012-01-03 640440]
"APSDaemon"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe" [2012-02-21 59240]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2011-10-24 421888]
"QuickTime Plugin Install"="c:\program files (x86)\QuickTime\Plugins\DeleteMe1.exe" [2011-11-05 86016]
"TkBellExe"="c:\program files (x86)\real\realplayer\Update\realsched.exe" [2011-12-11 296056]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe" [2012-01-18 254696]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2012-03-07 421736]
.
c:\users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Dell Dock.lnk - c:\program files\Dell\DellDock\DellDock.exe [2009-9-21 1316192]
.
c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Dell Dock.lnk - c:\program files\Dell\DellDock\DellDock.exe [2009-9-21 1316192]
Dropbox.lnk - c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe [2012-2-14 24246216]
Pandora.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\Pandora\Pandora.exe [2010-8-21 142336]
.
c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
CrashPlan Tray.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\CrashPlan\CrashPlanTray.exe [2011-3-16 217088]
.
c:\users\Default User\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Dell Dock First Run.lnk - c:\program files\Dell\DellDock\DellDock.exe [2009-9-21 1316192]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"= 5 (0x5)
"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser"= 3 (0x3)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\drivers32]
"aux5"=wdmaud.drv
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa]
Security Packages REG_MULTI_SZ kerberos msv1_0 schannel wdigest tspkg pku2u livessp
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MCODS]
@=""
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MsMpSvc]
@="Service"
.
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 130384]
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 138576]
R2 SessionLauncher;SessionLauncher;c:\users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX9\SessionLauncher.exe [x]
R3 BBSvc;Bing Bar Update Service;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BBSvc.EXE [2011-03-01 183560]
R3 MpNWMon;Microsoft Malware Protection Network Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\MpNWMon.sys [x]
R3 Netaapl;Apple Mobile Device Ethernet Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\netaapl64.sys [x]
R3 NisDrv;Microsoft Network Inspection System;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\NisDrvWFP.sys [x]
R3 NisSrv;Microsoft Network Inspection;c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\NisSrv.exe [2011-04-27 288272]
R3 RoxMediaDB10;RoxMediaDB10;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\10.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB10.exe [2009-06-26 1124848]
R3 SwitchBoard;Adobe SwitchBoard;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe [2010-02-19 517096]
R3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [x]
R3 USBAAPL64;Apple Mobile USB Driver;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\usbaapl64.sys [x]
R3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [x]
S0 PxHlpa64;PxHlpa64;c:\windows\System32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys [x]
S2 AdobeARMservice;Adobe Acrobat Update Service;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe [2012-01-03 63928]
S2 CrashPlanService;CrashPlan Backup Service;c:\program files (x86)\CrashPlan\CrashPlanService.exe [2011-03-16 152576]
S2 DockLoginService;Dock Login Service;c:\program files\Dell\DellDock\DockLogin.exe [2009-06-09 155648]
S2 IAStorDataMgrSvc;Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe [2009-10-02 13336]
S2 RosettaStoneDaemon;RosettaStoneDaemon;c:\program files (x86)\RosettaStoneLtdServices\RosettaStoneDaemon.exe [2010-05-17 1615176]
S3 HECIx64;Intel(R) Management Engine Interface;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\HECIx64.sys [x]
S3 IntcDAud;Intel(R) Display Audio;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys [x]
S3 k57nd60a;Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet - NDIS 6.0;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\k57nd60a.sys [x]
S3 MSHUSBVideo;NX6000/NX3000/VX2000/VX5000/VX5500/VX7000/Cinema Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\nx6000.sys [x]
S3 NVHDA;Service for NVIDIA High Definition Audio Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\nvhda64v.sys [x]
.
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2012-03-24 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-524176780-3034789882-3848740458-1000Core.job
- c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-03-26 17:27]
.
2012-03-25 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-524176780-3034789882-3848740458-1000UA.job
- c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-03-26 17:27]
.
2012-03-08 c:\windows\Tasks\PCDoctorBackgroundMonitorTask.job
- c:\program files\Dell Support Center\uaclauncher.exe [2012-02-07 23:32]
.
2012-03-24 c:\windows\Tasks\SystemToolsDailyTest.job
- c:\program files\Dell Support Center\uaclauncher.exe [2012-02-07 23:32]
.
.
--------- x86-64 -----------
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt1]
@="{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12 97792 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt2]
@="{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12 97792 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt3]
@="{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12 97792 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt4]
@="{FB314EDC-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDC-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12 97792 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"RtHDVCpl"="c:\program files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe" [2009-10-07 8158240]
"CanonMyPrinter"="c:\program files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe" [2009-07-26 2184520]
"CanonSolutionMenu"="c:\program files (x86)\Canon\SolutionMenu\CNSLMAIN.exe" [2009-03-17 767312]
"AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe" [2010-03-06 500208]
"MSC"="c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" [2011-06-15 1436736]
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uLocal Page = %SystemRoot%\system32\blank.htm
uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com/
uDefault_Search_URL = hxxp://www.google.com/ie
mLocal Page = %SystemRoot%\system32\blank.htm
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
uSearchAssistant = hxxp://www.google.com/ie
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q=%s
IE: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - c:\windows\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
IE: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
IE: Append to Existing PDF - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
IE: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
IE: Convert to Adobe PDF - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~2\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 75.75.75.75 75.75.76.76
FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9tpe1j66.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.google.com/ig
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
Toolbar-Locked - (no file)
WebBrowser-{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - (no file)
.
.
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil10g_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil10g_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Shockwave Flash Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10g.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\MiscStatus]
@="0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.10"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10g.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Macromedia Flash Factory Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10g.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory.1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10g.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker4"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\McAfee]
"SymbolicLinkValue"=hex(6):5c,00,72,00,65,00,67,00,69,00,73,00,74,00,72,00,79,
00,5c,00,6d,00,61,00,63,00,68,00,69,00,6e,00,65,00,5c,00,53,00,6f,00,66,00,\
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\PCW\Security]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\SeaPort.EXE
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2012-03-24 22:39:24 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2012-03-25 04:39
ComboFix2.txt 2012-03-24 02:39
.
Pre-Run: 401,400,877,056 bytes free
Post-Run: 401,058,639,872 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - DA0F821BFDDBD91EE76CFFDC8CC52EC4


----------



## Deejay100six (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Lindsay,



> Thanks again for your help!


You're most welcome. 



> Does my log file look clean?


Its looking very good but stick with me as my final steps will attend to removing any tools we have used, deleting the infection from quarantine etc and some advice about avoiding future infection.

One more scan to be sure theres nothing lurking.

Go *here* to run an online scannner from ESET.


*Note:* You will need to use *Internet explorer* for this scan
*Vista or Windows 7 users, open your browser by right-clicking on its icon and select 'Run as administrator' to perform this scan.*
 Turn off the real time scanner of any existing antivirus program while performing the online scan
Tick the box next to *YES, I accept the Terms of Use.*
Click *Start*
When asked, allow the activex control to install
Click *Start*
Make sure that the option Remove found threats is NOT checked, and the option Scan archives is checked.
Now click on Advanced Settings and select the following:
Scan for potentially unwanted applications
Scan for potentially unsafe applications
Enable Anti-Stealth Technology

Click *Scan*
Wait for the scan to finish
Use *notepad* to open the logfile located at *C:\Program Files\EsetOnlineScanner\log.txt*
Copy and paste that log in your next reply.

*-------------------------------------------------------------*

And a check to make sure your software is up to date.

Download *Security Check* by screen317 from here or here.


Save it to your Desktop.
Double click SecurityCheck.exe and follow the onscreen instructions inside of the black box.
A Notepad document should open automatically called checkup.txt; please post the contents of that document.


----------



## Deejay100six (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi, do you still require assistance?

If you do not reply within *24 hours* I will have to *unsubscribe* from this thread and wont be notified about any new replies.


----------



## vwkafer1971 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Dave,

Here are the results of your most recent instructions!

Thanks!
lindsay

[email protected] as CAB hook log:
OnlineScanner64.ocx - registred OK
OnlineScanner.ocx - registred OK
esets_scanner_update returned -1 esets_gle=53251

Results of screen317's Security Check version 0.99.32 
Windows 7 x64 (UAC is enabled) 
Internet Explorer 9 
*`````````````````````````````` 
Antivirus/Firewall Check:* 
Windows Firewall Enabled! 
ESET Online Scanner v3 
WMI entry may not exist for antivirus; attempting automatic update. 
*``````````````````````````````` 
Anti-malware/Other Utilities Check:* 
Java(TM) 6 Update 31 
Adobe Reader 9 *Adobe Reader out of date!* 
Mozilla Firefox (4.0b7.) 
*```````````````````````````````` 
Process Check: 
objlist.exe by Laurent* 
Windows Defender MSMpEng.exe 
Microsoft Security Essentials msseces.exe 
ESET ESET Online Scanner OnlineCmdLineScanner.exe 
Microsoft Security Client Antimalware MsMpEng.exe 
*``````````End of Log````````````*


----------



## vwkafer1971 (Mar 22, 2012)

Also: when I click on the "List of found threats" in ESET Online Scanner. I get the following: 

TARGET: 
C:\Users\Lindsay\Downloads\SoftonicDownloader_for_quickbooks-simple-start.exe 

THREAT: 
a variant of Win32/SoftonicDownloader.A application


----------



## Deejay100six (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Lindsay,

Eset can behave a little strangely at times. See if the log has been saved here,

*C:\Program Files\EsetOnlineScanner\log.txt*

Obviously it detected something but if theres more to the log than you posted, it would be better if I could see it.

Post back whatever you find please.

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Your Adobe Reader is out of date. Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system.*

Adobe Reader is a large program and if you prefer a smaller program you can get Foxit 2.0 here.

There is a newer version of *Adobe Reader* available.


Please go to this link *Adobe Reader Download Link*
Untick *any program(s)* you do not wish to include in the installation.
Click Download Now
Follow all on screen prompts

When the installation is complete go to *Add/Remove Programs* and uninstall all previous versions.


----------



## vwkafer1971 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Dave,

I re-ran ESET and this time got a more complete log file. It is shown below. I tried to update Acrobat Reader but it says it is already up to date. I have attached a screen shot with my "add/remove programs" because I can't find an older version of the reader. Let me know what you think.

Thanks!
Lindsay

























[email protected] as CAB hook log:
OnlineScanner64.ocx - registred OK
OnlineScanner.ocx - registred OK
esets_scanner_update returned -1 esets_gle=53251
# version=7
# iexplore.exe=9.00.8112.16421 (WIN7_IE9_RTM.110308-0330)
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6583
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=ab247a0c0372c84e8acf9d1541c0be4a
# end=finished
# remove_checked=false
# archives_checked=true
# unwanted_checked=true
# unsafe_checked=true
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2012-03-29 06:29:36
# local_time=2012-03-29 12:29:36 (-0700, Mountain Daylight Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=9
# osver=6.1.7601 NT Service Pack 1
# compatibility_mode=5893 16776574 66 85 30071184 84531315 0 0
# compatibility_mode=8192 67108863 100 0 0 0 0 0
# scanned=816588
# found=2
# cleaned=0
# scan_time=14711
C:\Users\Lindsay\Downloads\Codec-C.exe Win32/InstallMate application (unable to clean) 00000000000000000000000000000000 I
C:\Users\Lindsay\Downloads\SoftonicDownloader_for_quickbooks-simple-start.exe a variant of Win32/SoftonicDownloader.A application (unable to clean) 00000000000000000000000000000000 I

Results of screen317's Security Check version 0.99.32 
Windows 7 x64 (UAC is enabled) 
Internet Explorer 9 
*`````````````````````````````` 
Antivirus/Firewall Check:* 
Windows Firewall Enabled! 
ESET Online Scanner v3 
WMI entry may not exist for antivirus; attempting automatic update. 
*``````````````````````````````` 
Anti-malware/Other Utilities Check:* 
Java(TM) 6 Update 31 
Adobe Reader 9 *Adobe Reader out of date!* 
Mozilla Firefox (4.0b7.) 
*```````````````````````````````` 
Process Check: 
objlist.exe by Laurent* 
Windows Defender MSMpEng.exe 
Microsoft Security Essentials msseces.exe 
Microsoft Security Client Antimalware MsMpEng.exe 
*``````````End of Log````````````*


----------



## Deejay100six (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Lindsay,

Your method of posting a screenshot didn't quite work out but no matter, I figured out how to view them and you're quite right, as far as I can see, SecurityCheck seems to have detected Adobe Acrobat 9 as Adobe Reader. Maybe a glitch in the scanner.

Lets see what we can find out about these 2 files that Eset has flagged.

Please go to: *VirusTotal*


In the middle of the page you'll find a "*Choose File*" button.










Click the "Choose File" button and browse to this file in *RED*:

*C:\Users\Lindsay\Downloads\Codec-C.exe*
Click "*Open*".
Then click the "*Scan It*" button at the bottom of the VirusTotal page.
This will scan the file. Please be patient.
If you get a message saying File has already been analyzed: click Reanalyze
Please *wait* for all the scanners to finish then *copy and paste the permalink (web address)* in your next response.
Example of web address :









Repeat the above steps for the following file.

*C:\Users\Lindsay\Downloads\SoftonicDownloader_for_quickbooks-simple-start.exe*

If VirusTotal is busy you can have them scanned at Jotti's malware scan.

Simply use the browse button to navigate to the suspect files.

*---------------------------------------------------------------------*

Something I forgot to mention.

*GoToAssist 8.0.0.514* - This kind of software is designed to enable a remote connection to your PC from another. They are often installed without the users knowledge by malware. If you didn't install it intentionally I would advise you to remove it via Control Panel >> Programs and Features >> Uninstall a Program.


----------



## Deejay100six (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi, do you still require assistance?

If you do not reply within *24 hours* I will have to *unsubscribe* from this thread and wont be notified about any new replies.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

As it's important to reply in a timely manner when dealing with malware, and even more so when a trainee is assisting so as not to hinder their progress, please note that due to your failure to reply, Deejay100six will be moving on to help others who are patiently waiting for assistance. I will revert the thread status back to "NEW" and leave it open until it automatically closes due to inactivity.


----------



## vwkafer1971 (Mar 22, 2012)

I apologize that I did not reply earlier. I should have informed you that I was out of town and just returned today. I will begin working through Deejay100six's suggestions starting tomorrow. Your help is greatly appreciated, I just couldn't take my desktop with me 

Thanks!
Lindsay


----------



## Deejay100six (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Lindsay,

Yes, thats fine.

The rules of my training school say that I must reply within 24 hours and for the most part, I try to do that. I would ask that you aim for a similar target. I don't think there is much to do here now so I'd like to get finished so that I can move on to help someone else.

Thanks.


----------



## vwkafer1971 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Dave, I totally understand. I so appreciate your help. I have included the links below from the most recent step you suggested. I also successfully uninstalled GoToAssist. Thanks again for your amazing help! Lindsay
*
Link for **C:\Users\Lindsay\Downloads\Codec-C.exe*
https://www.virustotal.com/file/e82...c6688c86102f6d1cd2c17228/analysis/1334763841/

*Link for **C:\Users\Lindsay\Downloads\SoftonicDownloader_for_quickbooks-simple-start.exe
*https://www.virustotal.com/file/c82...e951ec6b0fd2be0bd7f6785c/analysis/1334764044/


----------



## Deejay100six (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi,

Apologies for the delay. ISP issues and only just got my connection restored.

*Please read these instructions carefully and then print out or copy this page to Notepad in order to assist you when carrying out the fix. You should not have any open browsers or live internet connections when you are following the procedures below.*

1. Close any open browsers.

2. *Close/disable all anti virus and anti malware programs so they do not interfere with the running of ComboFix.*

3. Open *notepad* and copy/paste the text in the box below into it:


```
http://forums.techguy.org/virus-other-malware-removal/1046105-need-help-removing-mystart-incredibar.html

Collect::[4]
C:\Users\Lindsay\Downloads\Codec-C.exe
C:\Users\Lindsay\Downloads\SoftonicDownloader_for_quickbooks-simple-start.exe

DirLook::
C:\Users\Lindsay\Downloads
```
Save this as *CFScript.txt*, in the same location as ComboFix.exe










Refering to the picture above, drag CFScript into ComboFix.exe

*Very Important! -->* If you receive a prompt saying there is an updated version of ComboFix available, please allow it to update.

*Do not mouseclick combofix's window whilst it's running. This may cause it to stall.*

When finished, it shall produce a log for you at *C:\ComboFix.txt* which I will require in your next reply.


----------



## vwkafer1971 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Dave,
I have copied the log file below. Fingers crossed, hoping I'm clean!

Thanks!
Lindsay

ComboFix 12-04-20.03 - Lindsay 04/20/2012 13:02:04.3.8 - x64
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1.7601.1.1252.1.1033.18.8151.5323 [GMT -6:00]
Running from: c:\users\Lindsay\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
Command switches used :: c:\users\Lindsay\Desktop\CFScript.txt
AV: Microsoft Security Essentials *Disabled/Updated* {108DAC43-C256-20B7-BB05-914135DA5160}
SP: Microsoft Security Essentials *Disabled/Updated* {ABEC4DA7-E46C-2F39-81B5-AA334E5D1BDD}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Outdated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
* Created a new restore point
.
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Codec-C.exe
c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\SoftonicDownloader_for_quickbooks-simple-start.exe
c:\windows\system32\jucheck.exe
c:\windows\system32\jusched.exe
c:\windows\TEMP\jna3132707215505375384.dll
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2012-03-20 to 2012-04-20 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2012-04-20 19:11 . 2012-04-20 19:11 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Guest\AppData\Local\temp
2012-04-20 19:11 . 2012-04-20 19:11 -------- d-----w- c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2012-04-20 08:05 . 2012-04-13 08:46 8917360 ----a-w- c:\programdata\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{E868C2D4-B596-417B-B7C8-2B6B8119F09B}\mpengine.dll
2012-04-18 09:09 . 2012-03-06 06:53 5559152 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-04-18 09:09 . 2012-03-06 05:59 3968368 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\ntkrnlpa.exe
2012-04-18 09:09 . 2012-03-06 05:59 3913072 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-04-18 09:01 . 2012-03-01 06:46 23408 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\fs_rec.sys
2012-04-18 09:01 . 2012-03-01 06:33 81408 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\imagehlp.dll
2012-04-18 09:01 . 2012-03-01 05:33 159232 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\imagehlp.dll
2012-04-18 09:01 . 2012-03-01 06:38 220672 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wintrust.dll
2012-04-18 09:01 . 2012-03-01 06:28 5120 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\wmi.dll
2012-04-18 09:01 . 2012-03-01 05:37 172544 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\wintrust.dll
2012-04-18 09:01 . 2012-03-01 05:29 5120 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\wmi.dll
2012-04-18 07:59 . 2012-04-18 07:59 418464 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2012-04-18 07:31 . 2009-08-20 06:50 24416 ----a-r- c:\windows\system32\AdobePDFUI.dll
2012-04-18 04:44 . 2012-04-18 04:44 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\iTunes
2012-04-18 04:44 . 2012-04-18 04:44 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\iPod
2012-04-04 05:53 . 2012-04-04 05:53 182160 ----a-w- c:\program files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\nppdf32.dll
2012-04-04 05:53 . 2012-04-04 05:53 182160 ----a-w- c:\program files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Plugins\nppdf32.dll
2012-03-28 23:14 . 2012-03-28 23:14 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\Rosetta Stone Backups
2012-03-28 23:12 . 2012-03-28 23:12 -------- d-----w- c:\programdata\RosettaStoneLtdServices
2012-03-28 23:12 . 2012-03-28 23:12 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\RosettaStoneLtdServices
2012-03-27 01:11 . 2012-03-27 01:11 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\ESET
2012-03-22 00:01 . 2012-03-22 00:01 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Microsoft Silverlight
2012-03-22 00:01 . 2012-03-22 00:01 -------- d-----w- c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2012-04-18 07:59 . 2011-05-16 07:23 70304 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2012-04-13 08:46 . 2011-06-26 17:53 8917360 ----a-w- c:\programdata\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\Backup\mpengine.dll
2012-02-29 23:16 . 2010-05-05 23:38 472808 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\deployJava1.dll
2012-02-17 06:38 . 2012-03-14 12:25 1031680 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\rdpcore.dll
2012-02-17 05:34 . 2012-03-14 12:25 826880 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\rdpcore.dll
2012-02-17 04:58 . 2012-03-14 12:25 210944 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\rdpwd.sys
2012-02-17 04:57 . 2012-03-14 12:25 23552 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\tdtcp.sys
2012-02-15 18:01 . 2012-02-15 18:01 52736 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbaapl64.sys
2012-02-15 18:01 . 2012-02-15 18:01 4547944 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\usbaaplrc.dll
2012-02-12 18:44 . 2012-02-12 18:44 927800 ------w- c:\programdata\Microsoft\Microsoft Antimalware\Definition Updates\{805FCCBB-E8CE-4E79-841A-4BF2691CECF2}\gapaengine.dll
2012-02-10 06:36 . 2012-03-14 12:25 1544192 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\DWrite.dll
2012-02-10 05:38 . 2012-03-14 12:25 1077248 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\DWrite.dll
2012-02-07 17:02 . 2012-02-07 17:02 1070352 ----a-w- c:\windows\SysWow64\MSCOMCTL.OCX
2012-02-03 04:34 . 2012-03-14 12:25 3145728 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2012-01-31 12:44 . 2011-06-24 18:50 279656 ------w- c:\windows\system32\MpSigStub.exe
2012-01-25 06:38 . 2012-03-14 12:25 77312 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\rdpwsx.dll
2012-01-25 06:38 . 2012-03-14 12:25 149504 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\rdpcorekmts.dll
2012-01-25 06:33 . 2012-03-14 12:25 9216 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\rdrmemptylst.exe
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Look )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
---- Directory of c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads ----
.
2012-03-22 00:37 . 2012-03-22 00:37 14033 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\hijackthis.log
2012-03-22 00:33 . 2012-03-22 00:33 509440 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\SysInfo.exe
2012-03-22 00:30 . 2012-03-22 00:30 607260 ------r- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\dds.com
2012-03-22 00:30 . 2012-03-22 00:30 388608 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\HijackThis.exe
2012-03-21 23:58 . 2012-03-21 23:58 13072536 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Silverlight_x64.exe
2012-03-20 22:16 . 2012-03-20 22:16 30476336 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\8_Suite_5.exe
2012-03-08 20:11 . 2012-03-08 20:11 1637016 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\AmazonMP3DownloaderInstall.exe
2011-12-20 15:54 . 2011-12-20 15:54 15743272 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Merck HIT Scan Deliverable 03 11 2011.zip
2011-12-19 05:29 . 2011-12-19 05:29 102498 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\dear_joe_four.zip
2011-12-19 04:26 . 2011-12-19 04:26 50870 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\B022011D.TTF
2011-12-19 04:26 . 2011-12-19 04:26 34540 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\BORDL.TTF
2011-12-19 04:25 . 2011-12-19 04:25 20414 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\BRICE___.TTF
2011-12-19 04:24 . 2011-12-19 04:24 55084 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\BTTSWFTE.TTF
2011-12-14 07:37 . 2011-12-14 07:37 20367424 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\gimp-2.6.11-i686-setup-1.exe
2011-12-14 06:59 . 2011-12-14 07:02 12566786 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\gs904w32.exe
2011-12-14 06:48 . 2011-12-14 06:48 6703771 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win.zip
2011-12-13 19:36 . 2011-12-13 19:42 29869900 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\ghostscript-9.04.tar.bz2
2011-11-18 17:11 . 2011-12-14 06:49 193996 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WhatsNew.txt
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 237568 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewvi.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 172032 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewzh.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 245760 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewuk.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 237568 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewuz.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 233472 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewth.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 233472 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewtr.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 176128 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewtw.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 237568 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewsr.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 233472 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewsv.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 245760 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewsk.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 237568 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewsl.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 245760 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewpt.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 249856 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewro.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 249856 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewru.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 233472 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewno.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 249856 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewpl.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 241664 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewlv.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 233472 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewms.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 245760 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewnl.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 180224 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewko.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 249856 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewlt.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 253952 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewit.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 184320 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewja.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 237568 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewid.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 229376 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewis.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 241664 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewhr.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 245760 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewhu.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 249856 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewfr.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 245760 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewgl.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 212992 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewhe.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 233472 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewfa.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 241664 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewfi.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 229376 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewet.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 249856 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnvieweu.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 253952 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewde.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 249856 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewel.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 249856 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewes.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 237568 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewcy.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 237568 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewda.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 249856 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewca.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 241664 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewcs.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 241664 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewbe.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 245760 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewbg.dll
2011-11-18 17:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 249856 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewbr.dll
2011-11-18 17:05 . 2011-12-14 06:49 233472 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewaf.dll
2011-11-18 17:05 . 2011-12-14 06:49 221184 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\xnviewar.dll
2011-11-18 17:05 . 2011-12-14 06:49 4661248 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\xnview.exe
2011-11-15 19:14 . 2011-11-15 19:14 14276088 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\picasa38-setup.exe
2011-11-14 22:29 . 2011-12-14 06:49 229376 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\Plugins\Xjp2.dll
2011-11-06 04:57 . 2011-11-06 04:58 112387024 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\gnucash-2.4.8-setup.exe
2011-09-02 04:26 . 2011-09-02 04:26 650747 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\bzi_sup_glb_ve_962_hi.jpg
2011-08-30 08:47 . 2011-08-30 08:47 604496 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\ChromeSetup.exe
2011-07-15 23:26 . 2011-07-15 23:26 68446 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Capture.JPG
2011-07-15 23:26 . 2011-07-15 23:26 78928 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Military Discount Slide.jpg
2011-07-15 23:25 . 2011-07-15 23:25 81976 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\mash-house-oysters(1).jpg
2011-07-15 23:25 . 2011-07-15 23:25 47850 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\mash-house-filet.jpg
2011-07-15 23:25 . 2011-07-15 23:25 38274 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\mash-house-row-of-tables.jpg
2011-07-14 14:54 . 2011-07-14 14:54 988070 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\595.full.pdf
2011-07-14 01:10 . 2011-07-14 01:11 34054824 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\CrashPlan_3.0.3_Win.exe
2011-06-24 18:54 . 2011-06-24 18:54 3082400 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\install_flash_player.exe
2011-06-23 17:10 . 2011-06-23 17:11 42059920 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\GoogleSketchUpWEN.exe
2011-06-23 05:17 . 2011-06-23 05:17 25830544 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\RealPlayer.exe
2011-06-21 15:38 . 2011-12-14 06:49 5463 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\Plugins.txt
2011-05-09 15:50 . 2011-12-14 06:49 5166 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\ReadMe.txt
2011-05-09 15:50 . 2011-12-14 06:49 6340 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\Usage.txt
2011-05-05 07:00 . 2011-05-05 07:00 362069 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\10.1.1.105.8327.pdf
2011-04-22 22:29 . 2011-04-22 22:29 16791288 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Dropbox 1.1.24.exe
2011-04-22 01:00 . 2011-04-22 01:00 80873256 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\iTunesSetup.exe
2011-04-19 17:34 . 2011-04-19 17:34 1415804 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\2010 Attachments.zip
2011-04-15 20:39 . 2011-04-15 20:39 445549 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\shot_1302198228432.jpg
2011-04-12 21:36 . 2011-04-12 21:36 17271560 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\LMSetup(2).exe
2011-03-19 03:52 . 2011-03-19 03:53 44936728 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\BookSmart_3.0.0.exe
2011-03-03 17:09 . 2011-12-14 06:49 200704 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\Plugins\slide.exe
2011-03-03 04:27 . 2011-12-14 06:49 32306 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\Formats.txt
2011-03-01 21:53 . 2011-03-01 21:55 83622591 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\AdobeAcrobateProfessional9.3.part3.rar
2011-03-01 21:53 . 2011-03-01 22:10 536870912 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\AdobeAcrobateProfessional9.3.part2.rar
2011-03-01 21:32 . 2011-03-01 21:52 536870912 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\AdobeAcrobateProfessional9.3.part1.exe
2011-03-01 05:58 . 2011-03-01 05:58 8098816 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Protozoa 2-2011.ppt
2011-02-28 08:18 . 2011-02-28 08:19 11782374 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\bitpim-1.0.7-setup.exe
2011-02-28 07:45 . 2011-02-28 07:45 1529080 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\LGUSBModemDriver_Eng_WHQL_Ver_4.9.4_All.exe
2011-02-15 22:32 . 2011-02-15 22:32 11444496 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\mozy-2_6_6_2.exe
2011-02-10 21:53 . 2011-12-14 06:49 662528 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\AddOn\Xmp.dll
2011-02-09 23:02 . 2011-02-09 23:02 8298129 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Web Releases MP3.zip
2011-02-09 23:02 . 2011-02-09 23:03 86488331 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Street Performer Album MP3.zip
2011-02-09 22:57 . 2011-02-09 22:58 27731341 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Web Releases FLAC.zip
2011-02-02 20:14 . 2012-03-22 00:08 6674008 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Shockwave_Installer_Slim.exe
2011-01-22 06:58 . 2011-01-22 06:59 9632234 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\bctester_en.zip
2011-01-11 05:11 . 2011-01-11 05:11 6507605 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\newpillowsandrug.zip
2011-01-05 03:20 . 2011-01-05 03:20 228326 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\DSC_00040004(2).JPG
2011-01-05 03:20 . 2011-01-05 03:20 246511 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\DSC_00030003(2).JPG
2011-01-05 03:20 . 2011-01-05 03:20 251445 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\DSC_00020002(2).JPG
2011-01-05 03:20 . 2011-01-05 03:20 225399 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\DSC_00010001(2).JPG
2011-01-05 03:13 . 2011-01-05 03:13 228326 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\DSC_00040004.JPG
2011-01-05 03:13 . 2011-01-05 03:13 246511 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\DSC_00030003.JPG
2011-01-05 03:12 . 2011-01-05 03:12 251445 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\DSC_00020002.JPG
2011-01-05 03:12 . 2011-01-05 03:12 225399 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\DSC_00010001.JPG
2011-01-04 01:42 . 2011-01-04 01:42 56164619 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\2000-xp-vista1.3.zip
2010-12-30 22:11 . 2011-02-09 23:00 27484304 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\01 - The David James Band - ******* Need Hobbies.flac
2010-12-20 08:39 . 2010-12-20 08:39 1740104 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\aulauncher.exe
2010-12-17 21:22 . 2010-12-17 21:23 11398968 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Firefox Setup 4.0 Beta 7.exe
2010-12-13 18:00 . 2010-12-13 18:00 45831 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\jama doppelganger.pdf
2010-12-09 03:27 . 2010-12-09 03:27 16961321 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Prescription_Drug_Screening-2010-12-08.zip
2010-12-08 05:47 . 2010-12-08 05:47 4205919 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Nightmares On Wax - Hear In Colour.mp3
2010-12-08 05:46 . 2010-12-08 05:47 4710473 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Benoit Pioulard - Rays In The Tallow.mp3
2010-12-08 05:45 . 2010-12-08 05:46 7213683 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Tycho - Adrift (Shigeto's Adrift A Dream Remix).mp3
2010-12-08 05:43 . 2010-12-08 05:47 3303336 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\William Fitzsimmons - Goodmorning (Live at Downtown Studios).mp3
2010-12-08 05:42 . 2010-12-08 05:46 5178341 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Femi Kuti - Eh Oh.mp3
2010-12-08 05:42 . 2010-12-08 05:46 7110349 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Grizzly Bear - Cheerleader.mp3
2010-12-08 05:41 . 2010-12-08 05:45 11960241 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Choir of Young Believers - Wintertime Love (Sian Alice Group Remix).mp3
2010-12-08 05:41 . 2010-12-08 05:45 5575619 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Lusine - Twilight.mp3
2010-12-08 05:41 . 2010-12-08 05:45 4247715 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Flying Lotus - Camel (Nosaj Thing Remix).mp3
2010-11-30 23:18 . 2010-11-30 23:18 1476096 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\JR's DEMS Fighting Words.doc
2010-11-29 23:53 . 2010-11-29 23:53 753664 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Kranker_MSA Plan Form.doc
2010-11-22 01:30 . 2010-11-22 01:30 8290844 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Presentation1.pptx
2010-11-22 01:30 . 2010-11-22 01:30 283647 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Presentation2.pptx
2010-11-21 00:40 . 2010-11-21 00:40 2598034 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\winscp429.zip
2010-11-17 06:17 . 2010-11-17 06:17 11336456 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\mozy-2_4_3_0.exe
2010-11-17 05:38 . 2010-11-17 05:38 71680 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Ethics Group Project Final Draft.doc
2010-10-27 23:43 . 2011-02-09 23:00 262889 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\cover.png
2010-10-20 02:16 . 2010-10-20 02:16 660480 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\MicrosoftFixit50305.msi
2010-10-09 06:58 . 2010-10-09 06:58 584736 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\RealPlayerSPGold(2).exe
2010-09-25 19:09 . 2010-09-25 19:09 584736 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\RealPlayerSPGold.exe
2010-09-25 19:05 . 2010-09-25 19:06 19657194 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\vlc-1.1.4-win32.exe
2010-09-24 06:02 . 2010-11-21 00:40 89600 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\winscp429\WinSCP.com
2010-09-24 06:02 . 2010-11-21 00:40 6365696 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\winscp429\WinSCP.exe
2010-09-10 04:23 . 2010-09-10 04:23 7422850 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\02 If I Die Young.zip
2010-09-10 04:22 . 2010-09-10 04:22 7402905 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\01 Just the Way You Are.zip
2010-09-03 05:00 . 2010-09-11 05:23 7806234 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\01 Just the Way You Are.m4a
2010-09-01 22:27 . 2010-09-11 05:23 7849898 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\02 If I Die Young.m4a
2010-09-01 15:21 . 2010-09-01 15:21 3126 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Ashley Egle.vcf
2010-09-01 15:21 . 2010-09-01 15:21 3397 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Jordan Haase.vcf
2010-09-01 15:21 . 2010-09-01 15:21 3198 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Katie Wallner.vcf
2010-08-28 20:49 . 2010-08-28 20:49 9669584 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Update.exe
2010-08-27 06:31 . 2010-08-27 06:31 4421632 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\NS 08-27-10 8-9am- Neuromuscular Pathology-Ringel.ppt
2010-08-26 02:03 . 2010-08-26 02:03 567640 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\GoogleVoiceAndVideoSetup.exe
2010-08-23 20:43 . 2010-08-23 20:43 700952 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\GoogleCalendarSync_Installer.exe
2010-08-21 19:01 . 2011-06-24 17:20 1053480 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\AmazonMP3Installer.exe
2010-08-18 19:12 . 2010-08-21 19:39 44032 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\PSY 08-18-2010-1030-noon- PTSDPtInterviewForm REIDY.doc
2010-07-09 19:07 . 2010-07-09 19:08 17246984 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\LMSetup.exe
2010-06-16 14:23 . 2011-12-14 06:49 25528 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\exif_es.lng
2010-06-06 02:26 . 2010-06-06 02:27 3084859 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\winscp427setup.exe
2010-05-25 03:48 . 2010-05-25 03:48 71139 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\[isoHunt] Converted Goljan Lectures.torrent
2010-05-19 20:47 . 2010-05-19 20:47 11780792 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\mozy-2_0_12_3.exe
2010-05-09 18:45 . 2010-05-09 18:45 1606064 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\googletalk-setup.exe
2010-05-06 20:13 . 2010-05-06 20:13 4938120 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Silverlight.exe
2010-05-01 06:05 . 2010-05-01 06:05 28160 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Pulmonary Equations - O'Donaughy.doc
2010-04-29 04:37 . 2011-02-28 10:23 4055258 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Juliana Daily - Hide and Seek.mp3
2010-04-29 04:37 . 2011-02-28 10:23 3345563 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Juliana Daily - Everybody.mp3
2010-04-29 04:37 . 2011-02-28 10:22 3135747 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Juliana Daily - Silver Lining.mp3
2010-04-29 04:36 . 2011-02-28 10:22 4301854 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Juliana Daily - Such Great Heights.mp3
2010-04-29 04:36 . 2011-02-28 10:22 2860312 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Juliana Daily - Naked As We Came.mp3
2010-04-29 04:36 . 2011-02-28 10:22 4930046 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Juliana Daily - Braille.mp3
2010-04-29 04:36 . 2011-02-28 10:22 3415362 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Juliana Daily - The Temptation of Adam.mp3
2010-04-29 04:36 . 2011-02-28 10:22 3548273 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Juliana Daily - Samson.mp3
2010-04-29 04:36 . 2011-02-28 10:22 2699398 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Juliana Daily - My Boy Builds Coffins.mp3
2010-04-29 04:36 . 2011-02-28 10:22 4587320 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Juliana Daily - Hallelujah.mp3
2010-04-29 04:36 . 2011-02-28 10:22 3035019 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Juliana Daily - Falling slowly.mp3
2010-04-29 04:36 . 2011-02-28 10:22 5224289 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Juliana Daily - Fake Plastic Trees.mp3
2010-04-29 04:34 . 2011-02-28 10:22 4803823 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\Juliana Daily - Bad Romance.mp3
2010-04-20 19:20 . 2011-12-14 06:49 28126 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\exif_ja.lng
2010-04-19 20:01 . 2011-12-14 06:49 30478 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\exif_fr.lng
2010-04-03 18:27 . 2010-04-03 18:27 491489 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\INVESTMENT SUMMARY EER.pdf
2010-03-26 16:59 . 2011-12-14 06:49 140 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\AddOn\PhotoMasque.dat
2010-03-21 20:48 . 2012-02-24 14:12 282 --sha-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\desktop.ini
2010-02-25 05:14 . 2011-12-14 06:49 58806 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\skins\crystal-project\main.bmp
2010-02-25 05:13 . 2011-12-14 06:49 78390 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\skins\crystal-project\main32.bmp
2010-01-04 23:28 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1290 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\SimpleViewer2\index.html
2010-01-03 21:06 . 2010-11-21 00:40 354 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\winscp429\readme
2009-12-01 03:58 . 2011-12-14 06:49 24263 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\exif_de.lng
2009-11-30 04:48 . 2011-12-14 06:49 958 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\SimpleViewer2\simpleviewer.css
2009-11-30 04:48 . 2011-12-14 06:49 958 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer\simpleviewer.css
2009-11-30 04:46 . 2011-12-14 06:49 944 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\SimpleViewer2\thumb.html
2009-11-30 04:46 . 2011-12-14 06:49 944 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer\thumb.html
2009-11-30 04:44 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1157 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer\index.html
2009-11-23 22:46 . 2011-12-14 06:49 76355 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\SimpleViewer2\simpleviewer.swf
2009-11-23 22:46 . 2011-12-14 06:49 76355 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer\simpleviewer.swf
2009-08-10 05:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 6566 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\SimpleViewer2\images\sandstone.jpg
2009-06-30 19:52 . 2011-12-14 06:49 855 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\AddOn\PhotoMasque.lng
2009-06-30 19:52 . 2011-12-14 06:49 3810 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\AddOn\Paint.lng
2009-06-30 19:50 . 2011-12-14 06:49 17771 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\tip.ini
2009-06-11 22:14 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10220 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\SimpleViewer2\swfobject.js
2009-06-11 22:14 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10220 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer\swfobject.js
2009-06-11 17:27 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1921 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\AddOn\FTP.lng
2009-06-10 23:51 . 2011-12-14 06:49 35550 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\exif_ru.lng
2009-06-02 20:40 . 2011-12-14 06:49 4977 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\AddOn\NeroCD.lng
2009-05-13 17:19 . 2011-12-14 06:49 108 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\website.url
2009-05-05 21:39 . 2011-12-14 06:49 106496 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\AddOn\FTP.xnp
2009-05-04 22:05 . 2011-12-14 06:49 24205 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\exif_bg.lng
2009-05-04 22:05 . 2011-12-14 06:49 27642 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\exif_it.lng
2009-05-04 22:05 . 2011-12-14 06:49 25423 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\exif_pl.lng
2009-05-04 22:04 . 2011-12-14 06:49 22878 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\language\exif_fi.lng
2008-10-13 13:54 . 2011-12-14 06:49 159744 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\AddOn\Paint.xnp
2008-09-05 23:27 . 2011-12-14 06:49 160 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\skins\default\info.txt
2008-04-18 20:50 . 2011-12-14 06:49 735 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\_Default - Frame\thumb.html
2008-03-26 08:35 . 2008-03-26 08:35 11193877 ------r- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\2000-xp-vista1.3\setup.exe
2008-03-26 08:35 . 2008-03-26 08:35 3725952 ------r- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\2000-xp-vista1.3\OMRON_~1.cab
2008-03-26 08:35 . 2008-03-26 08:35 459264 ------r- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\2000-xp-vista1.3\Omron Health Management Software.msi
2008-03-26 08:35 . 2008-03-26 08:35 10703680 ------r- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\2000-xp-vista1.3\dotnetfxsp1.exe
2008-03-26 08:35 . 2008-03-26 08:35 8172784 ------r- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\2000-xp-vista1.3\1033dotnetfxsp1.exe
2008-03-26 08:35 . 2008-03-26 08:35 44 ------r- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\2000-xp-vista1.3\autorun.inf
2008-03-26 08:35 . 2008-03-26 08:35 2238 ------r- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\2000-xp-vista1.3\bilink.ico
2008-03-26 08:35 . 2008-03-26 08:35 340912 ------r- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\2000-xp-vista1.3\dotnetfx.exe
2008-03-26 08:35 . 2008-03-26 08:35 24265736 ------r- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\2000-xp-vista1.3\1033dotnetfx.exe
2008-03-14 22:47 . 2011-12-14 06:49 4703 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\keyboard.txt
2008-01-25 17:20 . 2011-12-14 06:49 702 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\license-de.txt
2008-01-25 17:20 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1394 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\license-fr.txt
2008-01-25 17:20 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1087 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\license.txt
2007-12-19 23:08 . 2011-12-14 06:49 110592 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\Plugins\mpeg.dll
2007-12-12 03:29 . 2011-12-14 06:49 506880 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\AddOn\PhotoMasque.xnp
2007-10-15 23:30 . 2011-12-14 06:49 822 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\skins\default\info1.bmp
2007-07-25 20:01 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1019 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Compressed [silver]\thumb.html
2007-07-25 19:42 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1132 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Compressed [silver]\compressed.css
2007-07-24 22:03 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1258 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Pixnview [black]\pixnview.css
2007-07-24 22:03 . 2011-12-14 06:49 3054 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Pixnview [black]\thumb.html
2007-07-19 22:44 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\HarrysFilters.ini
2007-06-29 22:13 . 2011-12-14 06:49 389632 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\HarrysFilters3.8bf
2007-06-29 21:38 . 2011-12-14 06:49 11440 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Help.txt
2007-03-08 23:59 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1487 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer v1\index.html
2007-03-08 23:10 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1263 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Simple[Mono]\page.html
2007-03-08 23:10 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1024 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Simple[Mono]\thumb.html
2007-03-08 23:10 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1263 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Simple[Green]\page.html
2007-03-08 23:10 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1024 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Simple[Green]\thumb.html
2007-03-08 23:10 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1024 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Simple[Blue]\thumb.html
2007-03-08 23:10 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1263 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Simple[Blue]\page.html
2007-03-08 23:10 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1080 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Simple\page.html
2007-03-08 23:10 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1131 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Simple\thumb.html
2007-03-08 23:10 . 2011-12-14 06:49 994 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Foo[Silver]\thumb.html
2007-03-08 23:10 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1464 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Foo[Silver]\page.html
2007-03-08 23:02 . 2011-12-14 06:49 921 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\_Default - Simple\page.html
2007-03-08 23:02 . 2011-12-14 06:49 742 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\_Default - Simple\thumb.html
2007-03-08 23:01 . 2011-12-14 06:49 472 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\_Default - Frame\index.html
2007-03-08 23:01 . 2011-12-14 06:49 910 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\_Default - Frame\page.html
2007-03-08 23:01 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1517 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - simple [red]\page.html
2007-03-08 23:01 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1637 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - simple [red]\thumb.html
2007-03-08 23:01 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1517 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - simple [green]\page.html
2007-03-08 23:01 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1637 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - simple [green]\thumb.html
2007-03-08 23:01 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1517 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - simple [blue]\page.html
2007-03-08 23:01 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1637 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - simple [blue]\thumb.html
2007-03-08 23:01 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1517 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - simple\page.html
2007-03-08 23:01 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1637 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - simple\thumb.html
2007-03-08 23:01 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1983 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [red]\thumb.html
2007-03-08 23:01 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1983 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [green]\thumb.html
2007-03-08 23:01 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1983 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [blue]\thumb.html
2007-03-08 23:00 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1983 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox\thumb.html
2007-03-08 23:00 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1487 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer [red]\index.html
2007-03-08 23:00 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1487 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer [green]\index.html
2007-03-08 23:00 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1487 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer [blue]\index.html
2007-03-08 23:00 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1263 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Simple[XnView]\page.html
2007-03-08 23:00 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1024 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Simple[XnView]\thumb.html
2007-03-08 23:00 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1263 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Simple[Red]\page.html
2007-03-08 23:00 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1024 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Simple[Red]\thumb.html
2007-03-01 20:41 . 2011-12-14 06:49 136 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\skins\crystal-project\readme.txt
2007-02-23 19:00 . 2011-12-14 06:49 8504 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\skins\crystal-project\browser.bmp
2007-02-23 19:00 . 2011-12-14 06:49 11318 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\skins\crystal-project\browser32.bmp
2007-02-23 19:00 . 2011-12-14 06:49 4664 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\skins\crystal-project\imbar.bmp
2007-02-23 19:00 . 2011-12-14 06:49 193 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\skins\crystal-project\info.txt
2007-02-23 19:00 . 2011-12-14 06:49 3620 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\skins\crystal-project\info1.bmp
2007-02-23 19:00 . 2011-12-14 06:49 4808 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\skins\crystal-project\info2.bmp
2007-02-23 19:00 . 2011-12-14 06:49 18488 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\skins\crystal-project\jpgbar.bmp
2007-02-23 19:00 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13880 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\skins\crystal-project\tree.bmp
2007-01-30 16:39 . 2011-12-14 06:49 102400 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\AddOn\NeroCD.xnp
2006-12-12 18:29 . 2011-12-14 06:49 11318 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\skins\default\browser32.bmp
2006-12-11 22:54 . 2011-12-14 06:49 5684 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\skins\default\tree.bmp
2006-10-20 00:32 . 2011-12-14 06:49 78390 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\skins\default\main32.bmp
2006-10-20 00:31 . 2011-12-14 06:49 78390 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\skins\gnome\main32.bmp
2006-10-19 22:11 . 2011-12-14 06:49 58808 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\skins\gnome\main.bmp
2006-10-19 21:36 . 2011-12-14 06:49 58808 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\skins\default\main.bmp
2006-10-05 18:20 . 2011-12-14 06:49 672 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer v1\simpleviewer.css
2006-10-05 18:13 . 2011-12-14 06:49 798 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer v1\thumb.html
2006-10-05 17:44 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1253 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [red]\lightbox.css
2006-10-05 17:44 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1253 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [green]\lightbox.css
2006-10-05 17:44 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1253 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [blue]\lightbox.css
2006-10-05 17:42 . 2011-12-14 06:49 2059 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [red]\css\lightbox.css
2006-10-05 17:42 . 2011-12-14 06:49 2059 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [green]\css\lightbox.css
2006-10-05 17:41 . 2011-12-14 06:49 2059 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [blue]\css\lightbox.css
2006-10-05 17:39 . 2011-12-14 06:49 2128 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - simple [red]\simple.css
2006-10-05 17:39 . 2011-12-14 06:49 2128 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - simple [green]\simple.css
2006-10-05 17:38 . 2011-12-14 06:49 2128 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - simple [blue]\simple.css
2006-10-05 17:38 . 2011-12-14 06:49 2116 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - simple\simple.css
2006-10-05 17:37 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1246 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox\lightbox.css
2006-10-05 17:37 . 2011-12-14 06:49 2059 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox\css\lightbox.css
2006-10-05 17:30 . 2011-12-14 06:49 798 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer [red]\thumb.html
2006-10-05 17:29 . 2011-12-14 06:49 675 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer [red]\simpleviewer.css
2006-10-05 17:28 . 2011-12-14 06:49 798 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer [blue]\thumb.html
2006-10-05 17:27 . 2011-12-14 06:49 675 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer [blue]\simpleviewer.css
2006-10-05 17:25 . 2011-12-14 06:49 798 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer [green]\thumb.html
2006-10-05 17:22 . 2011-12-14 06:49 675 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer [green]\simpleviewer.css
2006-10-05 17:01 . 2011-12-14 06:49 158 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer [red]\images\sfondo.gif
2006-10-05 17:01 . 2011-12-14 06:49 158 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [red]\images\sfondo.gif
2006-10-05 17:01 . 2011-12-14 06:49 158 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - simple [red]\images\sfondo.gif
2006-10-05 16:55 . 2011-12-14 06:49 158 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer [green]\images\sfondo.gif
2006-10-05 16:55 . 2011-12-14 06:49 158 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [green]\images\sfondo.gif
2006-10-05 16:55 . 2011-12-14 06:49 158 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - simple [green]\images\sfondo.gif
2006-10-05 16:44 . 2011-12-14 06:49 147 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer v1\images\sfondo.gif
2006-10-05 16:38 . 2011-12-14 06:49 158 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer [blue]\images\sfondo.gif
2006-10-05 16:38 . 2011-12-14 06:49 158 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [blue]\images\sfondo.gif
2006-10-05 16:38 . 2011-12-14 06:49 158 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - simple [blue]\images\sfondo.gif
2006-10-05 15:44 . 2011-12-14 06:49 147 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer\images\sfondo.gif
2006-10-05 15:44 . 2011-12-14 06:49 147 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox\images\sfondo.gif
2006-10-05 15:44 . 2011-12-14 06:49 147 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - simple\images\sfondo.gif
2006-09-29 12:43 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1662 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Pixnview [black]\pixnview.js
2006-09-27 15:25 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1290 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Pixnview [black]\page.html
2006-09-21 02:58 . 2011-12-14 06:49 5430 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer v1\favicon.ico
2006-09-21 02:47 . 2011-12-14 06:49 311 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer v1\getxnview.gif
2006-09-21 01:58 . 2011-12-14 06:49 5430 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\SimpleViewer2\favicon.ico
2006-09-21 01:58 . 2011-12-14 06:49 5430 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer\favicon.ico
2006-09-21 01:58 . 2011-12-14 06:49 5430 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer [blue]\favicon.ico
2006-09-21 01:58 . 2011-12-14 06:49 5430 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer [green]\favicon.ico
2006-09-21 01:58 . 2011-12-14 06:49 5430 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer [red]\favicon.ico
2006-09-21 01:58 . 2011-12-14 06:49 5430 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox\favicon.ico
2006-09-21 01:58 . 2011-12-14 06:49 5430 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [blue]\favicon.ico
2006-09-21 01:58 . 2011-12-14 06:49 5430 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [green]\favicon.ico
2006-09-21 01:58 . 2011-12-14 06:49 5430 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [red]\favicon.ico
2006-09-21 01:58 . 2011-12-14 06:49 5430 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - simple\favicon.ico
2006-09-21 01:58 . 2011-12-14 06:49 5430 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - simple [blue]\favicon.ico
2006-09-21 01:58 . 2011-12-14 06:49 5430 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - simple [green]\favicon.ico
2006-09-21 01:58 . 2011-12-14 06:49 5430 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - simple [red]\favicon.ico
2006-09-21 01:47 . 2011-12-14 06:49 311 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\SimpleViewer2\getxnview.gif
2006-09-21 01:47 . 2011-12-14 06:49 311 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer\getxnview.gif
2006-09-21 01:47 . 2011-12-14 06:49 311 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer [blue]\getxnview.gif
2006-09-21 01:47 . 2011-12-14 06:49 311 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer [green]\getxnview.gif
2006-09-21 01:47 . 2011-12-14 06:49 311 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer [red]\getxnview.gif
2006-09-21 01:47 . 2011-12-14 06:49 311 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox\getxnview.gif
2006-09-21 01:47 . 2011-12-14 06:49 311 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [blue]\getxnview.gif
2006-09-21 01:47 . 2011-12-14 06:49 311 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [green]\getxnview.gif
2006-09-21 01:47 . 2011-12-14 06:49 311 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [red]\getxnview.gif
2006-09-21 01:47 . 2011-12-14 06:49 311 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - simple\getxnview.gif
2006-09-21 01:47 . 2011-12-14 06:49 311 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - simple [blue]\getxnview.gif
2006-09-21 01:47 . 2011-12-14 06:49 311 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - simple [green]\getxnview.gif
2006-09-21 01:47 . 2011-12-14 06:49 311 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - simple [red]\getxnview.gif
2006-09-20 19:09 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1625 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox\lightbox.js
2006-09-20 19:09 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1625 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [blue]\lightbox.js
2006-09-20 19:09 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1625 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [green]\lightbox.js
2006-09-20 19:09 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1625 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [red]\lightbox.js
2006-09-20 02:03 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1515 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - simple\simple.js
2006-09-20 02:03 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1515 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - simple [blue]\simple.js
2006-09-20 02:03 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1515 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - simple [green]\simple.js
2006-09-20 02:03 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1515 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - simple [red]\simple.js
2006-09-10 05:25 . 2011-12-14 06:49 16977 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer v1\viewer.swf
2006-09-10 04:25 . 2011-12-14 06:49 16977 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer [blue]\viewer.swf
2006-09-10 04:25 . 2011-12-14 06:49 16977 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer [green]\viewer.swf
2006-09-10 04:25 . 2011-12-14 06:49 16977 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer [red]\viewer.swf
2006-06-07 22:59 . 2011-12-14 06:49 8504 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\skins\default\browser.bmp
2006-04-09 05:58 . 2011-12-14 06:49 20701 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox\js\lightbox.js
2006-04-09 05:58 . 2011-12-14 06:49 20701 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [blue]\js\lightbox.js
2006-04-09 05:58 . 2011-12-14 06:49 20701 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [green]\js\lightbox.js
2006-04-09 05:58 . 2011-12-14 06:49 20701 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [red]\js\lightbox.js
2006-04-04 08:26 . 2011-12-14 06:49 979 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox\images\closelabel.gif
2006-04-04 08:26 . 2011-12-14 06:49 979 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [blue]\images\closelabel.gif
2006-04-04 08:26 . 2011-12-14 06:49 979 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [green]\images\closelabel.gif
2006-04-04 08:26 . 2011-12-14 06:49 979 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [red]\images\closelabel.gif
2006-04-04 08:01 . 2011-12-14 06:49 354 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox\images\nextlabel.gif
2006-04-04 08:01 . 2011-12-14 06:49 354 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [blue]\images\nextlabel.gif
2006-04-04 08:01 . 2011-12-14 06:49 354 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [green]\images\nextlabel.gif
2006-04-04 08:01 . 2011-12-14 06:49 354 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [red]\images\nextlabel.gif
2006-04-04 07:59 . 2011-12-14 06:49 371 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox\images\prevlabel.gif
2006-04-04 07:59 . 2011-12-14 06:49 371 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [blue]\images\prevlabel.gif
2006-04-04 07:59 . 2011-12-14 06:49 371 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [green]\images\prevlabel.gif
2006-04-04 07:59 . 2011-12-14 06:49 371 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [red]\images\prevlabel.gif
2006-03-28 05:34 . 2011-12-14 06:49 307 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox\images\prev.gif
2006-03-28 05:34 . 2011-12-14 06:49 307 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [blue]\images\prev.gif
2006-03-28 05:34 . 2011-12-14 06:49 307 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [green]\images\prev.gif
2006-03-28 05:34 . 2011-12-14 06:49 307 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [red]\images\prev.gif
2006-03-28 05:34 . 2011-12-14 06:49 305 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox\images\next.gif
2006-03-28 05:34 . 2011-12-14 06:49 305 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [blue]\images\next.gif
2006-03-28 05:34 . 2011-12-14 06:49 305 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [green]\images\next.gif
2006-03-28 05:34 . 2011-12-14 06:49 305 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [red]\images\next.gif
2006-03-28 05:34 . 2011-12-14 06:49 2767 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox\images\loading.gif
2006-03-28 05:34 . 2011-12-14 06:49 2767 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [blue]\images\loading.gif
2006-03-28 05:34 . 2011-12-14 06:49 2767 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [green]\images\loading.gif
2006-03-28 05:34 . 2011-12-14 06:49 2767 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [red]\images\loading.gif
2006-03-28 05:34 . 2011-12-14 06:49 43 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox\images\blank.gif
2006-03-28 05:34 . 2011-12-14 06:49 222 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox\images\close.gif
2006-03-28 05:34 . 2011-12-14 06:49 43 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [blue]\images\blank.gif
2006-03-28 05:34 . 2011-12-14 06:49 222 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [blue]\images\close.gif
2006-03-28 05:34 . 2011-12-14 06:49 43 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [green]\images\blank.gif
2006-03-28 05:34 . 2011-12-14 06:49 222 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [green]\images\close.gif
2006-03-28 05:34 . 2011-12-14 06:49 43 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [red]\images\blank.gif
2006-03-28 05:34 . 2011-12-14 06:49 222 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [red]\images\close.gif
2006-03-10 13:41 . 2011-12-14 06:49 47603 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox\js\prototype.js
2006-03-10 13:41 . 2011-12-14 06:49 47603 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [blue]\js\prototype.js
2006-03-10 13:41 . 2011-12-14 06:49 47603 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [green]\js\prototype.js
2006-03-10 13:41 . 2011-12-14 06:49 47603 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [red]\js\prototype.js
2006-02-16 20:30 . 2011-12-14 06:49 6079 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer v1\flashobject.js
2006-02-16 19:30 . 2011-12-14 06:49 6079 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer [blue]\flashobject.js
2006-02-16 19:30 . 2011-12-14 06:49 6079 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer [green]\flashobject.js
2006-02-16 19:30 . 2011-12-14 06:49 6079 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Flash viewer [red]\flashobject.js
2006-01-26 04:37 . 2011-12-14 06:49 31969 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox\js\effects.js
2006-01-26 04:37 . 2011-12-14 06:49 2152 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox\js\scriptaculous.js
2006-01-26 04:37 . 2011-12-14 06:49 31969 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [blue]\js\effects.js
2006-01-26 04:37 . 2011-12-14 06:49 2152 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [blue]\js\scriptaculous.js
2006-01-26 04:37 . 2011-12-14 06:49 31969 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [green]\js\effects.js
2006-01-26 04:37 . 2011-12-14 06:49 2152 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [green]\js\scriptaculous.js
2006-01-26 04:37 . 2011-12-14 06:49 31969 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [red]\js\effects.js
2006-01-26 04:37 . 2011-12-14 06:49 2152 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Visuddhi - Lightbox [red]\js\scriptaculous.js
2005-06-16 07:44 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1291 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Foo[Silver]\fooby.css
2005-06-16 06:12 . 2011-12-14 06:49 344 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Foo[Silver]\xn-button-s.png
2005-06-16 06:12 . 2011-12-14 06:49 344 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Compressed [silver]\xn-button-s.png
2005-06-15 22:24 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1640 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Simple[XnView]\nav\style.css
2005-06-15 22:24 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1619 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Simple[Red]\nav\style.css
2005-06-15 22:24 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1617 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Simple[Mono]\nav\style.css
2005-06-15 22:24 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1640 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Simple[Green]\nav\style.css
2005-06-15 22:24 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1617 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Simple[Blue]\nav\style.css
2005-06-15 22:05 . 2011-12-14 06:49 967 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\_Default - Frame\default.css
2005-06-15 22:05 . 2011-12-14 06:49 967 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\_Default - Simple\default.css
2005-06-15 15:33 . 2011-12-14 06:49 1123 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Simple\nav\style.css
2005-06-09 19:46 . 2011-12-14 06:49 2568 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\skins\default\imbar.bmp
2005-06-08 01:39 . 2011-12-14 06:49 145 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Simple[Mono]\nav\header.png
2005-06-08 01:38 . 2011-12-14 06:49 170 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Simple[Blue]\nav\header.png
2005-06-08 01:38 . 2011-12-14 06:49 171 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Simple[Green]\nav\header.png
2005-06-08 01:37 . 2011-12-14 06:49 164 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Simple\nav\header.png
2005-06-08 01:14 . 2011-12-14 06:49 174 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Simple[Red]\nav\header.png
2005-06-08 01:14 . 2011-12-14 06:49 164 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\Simple[XnView]\nav\header.png
2005-06-04 20:45 . 2011-12-14 06:49 14861 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\skins\gnome\gpl.txt
2005-06-04 01:14 . 2011-12-14 06:49 6198 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\skins\gnome\browser.bmp
2005-06-04 01:11 . 2011-12-14 06:49 8246 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\skins\gnome\browser32.bmp
2005-06-04 00:30 . 2011-12-14 06:49 111 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\skins\gnome\info.txt
2005-05-21 17:56 . 2011-12-14 06:49 170 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\WebTemplate\_Default - Frame\default.txt
2005-02-10 00:09 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\GoldenSummer.hfp
2005-02-09 23:41 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\GoldReflection.hfp
2005-02-09 23:39 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\NightVision.hfp
2005-02-09 08:39 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\BlackDrawing.hfp
2005-02-09 08:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\NightColor.hfp
2005-02-09 01:20 . 2011-12-14 06:49 14 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\Polarizer.hfp
2004-01-30 01:01 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\CrochetPattern.hfp
2004-01-30 01:01 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\CosmicDistortion.hfp
2004-01-30 01:01 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\BubbleCarpet.hfp
2004-01-30 01:00 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\FataMorgana.hfp
2004-01-30 01:00 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\FlagWarp.hfp
2004-01-30 01:00 . 2011-12-14 06:49 14 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\FullZoom.hfp
2004-01-30 01:00 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\GlasBlinds.hfp
2004-01-30 00:59 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\InterlaceDistorted.hfp
2004-01-30 00:59 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\Knots.hfp
2004-01-30 00:59 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\RadarWave.hfp
2004-01-30 00:59 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\RoboView.hfp
2004-01-30 00:59 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\TiledWindow.hfp
2004-01-30 00:58 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\VerticalGlas.hfp
2004-01-30 00:58 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\ColorWeave.hfp
2004-01-30 00:58 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\ConfettiEmboss.hfp
2004-01-30 00:58 . 2011-12-14 06:49 14 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\CrossStitch.hfp
2004-01-30 00:57 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\Sepia.hfp
2004-01-30 00:57 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\Abstract.hfp
2004-01-30 00:57 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\PinkGlass.hfp
2004-01-30 00:57 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\RainForest.hfp
2004-01-30 00:57 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\PolarLightsBright.hfp
2004-01-30 00:57 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\PolarLights.hfp
2004-01-30 00:56 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\StageLights.hfp
2004-01-30 00:56 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\ViolettHell.hfp
2004-01-30 00:56 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\BurnOut.hfp
2004-01-30 00:56 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\Lightning.hfp
2004-01-30 00:55 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\TornImage.hfp
2004-01-30 00:54 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\Flames.hfp
2004-01-30 00:54 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\SuperNatural.hfp
2004-01-30 00:54 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\Dawning.hfp
2004-01-30 00:53 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\YellowSkin.hfp
2004-01-30 00:53 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\ColorCompress.hfp
2004-01-30 00:53 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\DeathSpiral.hfp
2004-01-30 00:52 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\SpiralDeath.hfp
2004-01-30 00:52 . 2011-12-14 06:49 14 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\TripleCircle.hfp
2004-01-30 00:52 . 2011-12-14 06:49 14 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\TripleBar.hfp
2004-01-30 00:52 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\Ignition2.hfp
2004-01-30 00:52 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\Ignition.hfp
2004-01-30 00:51 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\CubicMosaic.hfp
2004-01-30 00:51 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\DigitalGarbage.hfp
2004-01-30 00:50 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\BubbleField.hfp
2004-01-30 00:46 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\DigitalConfetti.hfp
2004-01-30 00:46 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\ArtOfNoise.hfp
2004-01-30 00:46 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\RedSky.hfp
2004-01-30 00:45 . 2011-12-14 06:49 13 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\Tornado.hfp
2003-11-07 16:42 . 2011-12-14 06:49 7434 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\AddOn\Masks\PF-Brush.jpg
2003-11-07 16:42 . 2011-12-14 06:49 6445 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\AddOn\Masks\PF-Camera.jpg
2003-11-07 16:42 . 2011-12-14 06:49 11681 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\AddOn\Masks\PF-Diffuse.jpg
2003-11-07 16:42 . 2011-12-14 06:49 5021 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\AddOn\Masks\PF-Ellipse.jpg
2003-11-07 16:42 . 2011-12-14 06:49 5459 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\AddOn\Masks\PF-Fog.jpg
2003-11-07 16:42 . 2011-12-14 06:49 4496 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\AddOn\Masks\PF-Keyhole.jpg
2003-11-07 16:42 . 2011-12-14 06:49 4235 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\AddOn\Masks\PF-Slide.jpg
2003-11-07 16:42 . 2011-12-14 06:49 4172 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\AddOn\Masks\PF-Snowflake.jpg
2003-11-07 16:42 . 2011-12-14 06:49 15832 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\AddOn\Masks\PF-Sponge.jpg
2003-11-07 16:42 . 2011-12-14 06:49 9364 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\AddOn\Masks\PF-Spray.jpg
2003-11-07 16:42 . 2011-12-14 06:49 6843 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\AddOn\Masks\PF-Star.jpg
2003-09-15 06:49 . 2010-11-21 00:40 15515 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\winscp429\licence
2002-09-20 21:59 . 2011-12-14 06:49 640 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\xnview.exe.manifest
2001-12-05 19:01 . 2011-12-14 06:49 7898 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\Lut\8to10log.lut
2001-12-05 19:00 . 2011-12-14 06:49 30939 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\Lut\10logto8.lut
2001-10-19 21:01 . 2011-12-14 06:49 150 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\Filters\udf-def.dat
2001-05-06 03:39 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\BrighterDay.hfp
2001-05-04 04:18 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\Yellow&Blue.hfp
2001-04-29 03:57 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\GreenTouch.hfp
2001-04-29 03:54 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\BluryPainting_default.hfp
2001-04-29 03:53 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\Convolver_default.hfp
2001-04-29 03:52 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\CartoonArt_default.hfp
2001-04-29 03:50 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\Overpainting_default.hfp
2001-04-29 03:49 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\Mixed_default.hfp
2001-04-29 03:48 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\MixedBeam_default.hfp
2001-04-29 03:48 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\Chaos_default.hfp
2001-04-29 02:46 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\Frame_default.hfp
2001-04-29 02:44 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\DoubleSphere_default.hfp
2001-04-29 02:40 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\RandomArt_default.hfp
2001-04-29 02:38 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\GoldTex2.hfp
2001-04-29 02:37 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\GoldTex1.hfp
2001-04-29 02:36 . 2011-12-14 06:49 11 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\Circles.hfp
2001-04-29 02:35 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\BrownShine.hfp
2001-04-29 02:34 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\Raspery_default.hfp
2001-04-29 02:32 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\RedBloodTexture.hfp
2001-04-28 19:13 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\FatExpose.hfp
2001-04-28 19:12 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\OldFilm.hfp
2001-04-28 19:10 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\CoolGrad.hfp
2001-04-28 19:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\ChoppedView.hfp
2001-04-27 23:12 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\ExtremeSummer.hfp
2001-04-27 23:10 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\BlurredPainting.hfp
2001-04-27 23:09 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\NoisyTV.hfp
2001-04-27 23:07 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\ColoredFrame.hfp
2001-04-27 23:07 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\BlueYellowFrame.hfp
2001-04-27 23:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\PlanetarySunset.hfp
2001-04-27 23:05 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\RainbowGrad.hfp
2001-04-27 23:04 . 2011-12-14 06:49 11 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\YellowRadar.hfp
2001-04-27 23:04 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\YellowFuzz.hfp
2001-04-27 23:02 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\PopPattern.hfp
2001-04-27 23:02 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\DarkShine.hfp
2001-04-27 23:01 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\DarkGrain.hfp
2001-04-27 23:01 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\FullBlow.hfp
2001-04-27 23:00 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\Difuse.hfp
2001-04-27 23:00 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\LinearPattern.hfp
2001-04-27 22:59 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\ViolettCrossStitch.hfp
2001-04-27 22:59 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\Turbulence.hfp
2001-04-27 22:58 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\DiagonalCut.hfp
2001-04-27 22:57 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\VerticalSplit.hfp
2001-04-27 22:57 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\FullChop.hfp
2001-04-27 22:53 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\Perforated.hfp
2001-04-27 22:50 . 2011-12-14 06:49 11 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\StreamingPath.hfp
2001-04-27 22:49 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\CrossMirror.hfp
2001-04-27 22:48 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\ChaosMirror.hfp
2001-04-27 22:48 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\NW_Mirror.hfp
2001-04-27 22:47 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\down_Mirror.hfp
2001-04-27 22:47 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\SW_Mirror.hfp
2001-04-27 22:47 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w-  c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\E_Mirror.hfp
2001-04-27 22:46 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\SE_Mirror.hfp
2001-04-27 22:45 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\KidPainting.hfp
2001-04-27 22:44 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\Posterized.hfp
2001-04-27 22:43 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\SharpenedView.hfp
2001-04-27 22:43 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\WirlyPainting.hfp
2001-04-27 22:42 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\PencilDrawing.hfp
2001-04-27 22:41 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\NeonNight.hfp
2001-03-16 07:24 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\VeryOldPhoto.hfp
2001-03-16 07:23 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\BlueFace.hfp
2001-03-16 07:20 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\InfraRed.hfp
2001-03-16 07:18 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\YellowTouch.hfp
2001-03-16 07:17 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\BlueTouch.hfp
2001-03-16 07:17 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\GreenPainting.hfp
2001-03-16 07:17 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\GhostPhoto.hfp
2001-03-16 07:16 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\Posterize.hfp
2001-03-16 07:15 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\Grid.hfp
2001-03-16 07:15 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\Rusty&Grainy.hfp
2001-03-16 07:13 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\ColorPosterize.hfp
2001-03-16 07:11 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\Black&WhiteTouch.hfp
2001-03-16 07:07 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\ClassicPink.hfp
2001-03-16 07:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\Black&White3.hfp
2001-03-16 07:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\Black&White2.hfp
2001-03-16 07:06 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\Black&White1.hfp
2001-03-16 07:04 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\GreenLight.hfp
2001-03-16 07:04 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\BrightPainted.hfp
2001-03-16 07:03 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\SoftPainted.hfp
2001-03-16 07:02 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\RedComic.hfp
2001-03-16 07:00 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\GoldenRings.hfp
2001-03-15 04:55 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\NightLamp.hfp
2001-03-15 02:51 . 2011-12-14 06:49 10 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\XnView-win\XnView\8bf\Harrys Filter\Presets\Red&BlueAtmosphere.hfp
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( [email protected]_02.31.23 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
+ 2011-11-22 05:57 . 2011-11-22 05:57 68880 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\nlssorting.dll
+ 2011-11-22 04:31 . 2011-11-22 04:31 57616 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\nlssorting.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 87408 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\WindowsFormsIntegration\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\WindowsFormsIntegration.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 87408 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\WindowsFormsIntegration\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\WindowsFormsIntegration.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 93024 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationTypes\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationTypes.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 93024 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationTypes\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationTypes.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 35688 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationProvider\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationProvider.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 35688 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationProvider\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationProvider.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 11120 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml.Serialization\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xml.Serialization.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 11120 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml.Serialization\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xml.Serialization.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 17784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Presentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Presentation.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 17784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Presentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Presentation.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 58240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 58240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 44920 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.ApplicationServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.ApplicationServices.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 44920 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.ApplicationServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Web.ApplicationServices.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 37240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Channels\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Channels.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 37240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Channels\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Channels.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 64352 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Numerics\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Numerics.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 64352 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Numerics\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Numerics.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 51032 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Device\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Device.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 51032 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Device\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Device.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 50552 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.DataSetExtensions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 50552 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.DataSetExtensions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 81784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration.Install\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Configuration.Install.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 81784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration.Install\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Configuration.Install.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 81800 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 81800 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 39784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.AddIn.Contract\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.AddIn.Contract.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 39784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.AddIn.Contract\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.AddIn.Contract.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 68952 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\SMDiagnostics\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\SMDiagnostics.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 68952 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\SMDiagnostics\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\SMDiagnostics.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 62880 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Windows.ApplicationServer.Applications\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Windows.ApplicationServer.Applications.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 62880  c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Windows.ApplicationServer.Applications\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\Microsoft.Windows.ApplicationServer.Applications.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:07 . 2012-02-17 10:07 12128 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualC\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualC.Dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 12128 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualC\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualC.Dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 97680 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 97680 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:07 . 2012-02-17 10:07 17240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Accessibility\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Accessibility.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 17240 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Accessibility\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Accessibility.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:07 . 2012-02-17 10:07 94552 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\ISymWrapper\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\ISymWrapper.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 94552 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\ISymWrapper\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\ISymWrapper.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 91488 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\CustomMarshalers\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\CustomMarshalers.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:07 . 2012-02-17 10:07 91488 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\CustomMarshalers\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\CustomMarshalers.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:03 . 2012-03-27 09:03 78168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\ISymWrapper\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\ISymWrapper.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:07 . 2012-02-17 10:07 78168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\ISymWrapper\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\ISymWrapper.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:07 . 2012-02-17 10:07 81248 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\CustomMarshalers\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\CustomMarshalers.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:03 . 2012-03-27 09:03 81248 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\CustomMarshalers\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\CustomMarshalers.dll
+ 2012-03-28 23:26 . 2012-03-28 23:26 32256 c:\windows\Installer\136b0784.msi
+ 2012-03-28 23:11 . 2012-03-28 23:11 21504 c:\windows\Installer\136b00a8.msi
+ 2011-04-02 20:51 . 2012-04-18 07:31 25214 c:\windows\Installer\{AC76BA86-1033-F400-7760-000000000004}\_SC_Distiller.exe
- 2011-04-02 20:51 . 2012-02-28 19:13 25214 c:\windows\Installer\{AC76BA86-1033-F400-7760-000000000004}\_SC_Distiller.exe
- 2011-04-02 20:51 . 2012-02-28 19:13 36294 c:\windows\Installer\{AC76BA86-1033-F400-7760-000000000004}\_SC_Acrobat_Standard.exe
+ 2011-04-02 20:51 . 2012-04-18 07:31 36294 c:\windows\Installer\{AC76BA86-1033-F400-7760-000000000004}\_SC_Acrobat_Standard.exe
+ 2011-04-02 20:51 . 2012-04-18 07:31 38926 c:\windows\Installer\{AC76BA86-1033-F400-7760-000000000004}\_SC_Acrobat_3D.exe
- 2011-04-02 20:51 . 2012-02-28 19:13 38926 c:\windows\Installer\{AC76BA86-1033-F400-7760-000000000004}\_SC_Acrobat_3D.exe
- 2011-04-02 20:51 . 2012-02-28 19:13 38926 c:\windows\Installer\{AC76BA86-1033-F400-7760-000000000004}\_SC_Acrobat.exe
+ 2011-04-02 20:51 . 2012-04-18 07:31 38926 c:\windows\Installer\{AC76BA86-1033-F400-7760-000000000004}\_SC_Acrobat.exe
- 2010-03-14 05:56 . 2011-12-15 10:06 35088 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\oisicon.exe
+ 2010-03-14 05:56 . 2012-04-18 09:12 35088 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\oisicon.exe
+ 2010-03-14 05:56 . 2012-04-18 09:12 18704 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\mspicons.exe
- 2010-03-14 05:56 . 2011-12-15 10:06 18704 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\mspicons.exe
- 2010-03-14 05:56 . 2011-12-15 10:06 20240 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\cagicon.exe
+ 2010-03-14 05:56 . 2012-04-18 09:12 20240 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\cagicon.exe
- 2010-03-21 22:30 . 2012-03-15 09:00 35088 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0014-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\oisicon.exe
+ 2010-03-21 22:30 . 2012-04-18 09:13 35088 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0014-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\oisicon.exe
- 2010-03-21 22:30 . 2012-03-15 09:00 18704 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0014-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\mspicons.exe
+ 2010-03-21 22:30 . 2012-04-18 09:13 18704 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0014-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\mspicons.exe
+ 2010-03-21 22:30 . 2012-04-18 09:13 20240 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0014-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\cagicon.exe
- 2010-03-21 22:30 . 2012-03-15 09:00 20240 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0014-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\cagicon.exe
+ 2012-03-28 23:12 . 2012-03-28 23:12 25214 c:\windows\Installer\{7BB2EF8A-5376-4BAE-96D0-38BE49501F40}\StoneyIcon.exe
- 2011-08-30 08:59 . 2011-08-30 08:59 25214 c:\windows\Installer\{4010ADCB-1347-D570-FCF1-3002CABEBD2F}\StoneyIcon.exe
+ 2012-03-28 23:17 . 2012-03-28 23:17 25214 c:\windows\Installer\{4010ADCB-1347-D570-FCF1-3002CABEBD2F}\StoneyIcon.exe
+ 2009-02-26 19:09 . 2009-02-26 19:09 10120 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119F20000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\XLCALL32.DLL
+ 2009-02-27 00:43 . 2009-02-27 00:43 71520 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119F20000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\XL12CNVP.DLL
+ 2009-02-26 23:45 . 2009-02-26 23:45 20808 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119F20000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\WRD12EXE.EXE
+ 2006-07-24 16:50 . 2006-07-24 16:50 47920 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119F20000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\VBAME.DLL
+ 2009-02-26 21:24 . 2009-02-26 21:24 71536 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119F20000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\ONFILTER.DLL
+ 2009-02-26 21:24 . 2009-02-26 21:24 97680 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119F20000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\ONENOTEM.EXE
+ 2006-07-24 16:50 . 2006-07-24 16:50 92976 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119F20000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\MSADDNDR.DLL
+ 2009-04-02 18:01 . 2009-04-02 18:01 56680 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119F20000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\EXP_XPS.DLL
+ 2009-04-04 00:46 . 2009-04-04 00:46 97640 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119F20000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\EXP_PDF.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 02:13 . 2006-10-27 02:13 56192 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119F20000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ACECNFLT.EXE
+ 2009-02-27 00:43 . 2009-02-27 00:43 71520 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\XL12CNVP.DLL
+ 2009-02-26 23:45 . 2009-02-26 23:45 20808 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\WRD12EXE.EXE
+ 2011-05-31 22:31 . 2011-05-31 22:31 32128 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\VPREVIEW.EXE
+ 2006-07-24 16:50 . 2006-07-24 16:50 47920 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\VBAME.DLL
+ 2009-02-27 01:21 . 2009-02-27 01:21 38224 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\REFEDIT.DLL
+ 2009-02-26 18:09 . 2009-02-26 18:09 43352 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\OUTLRPC.DLL
+ 2011-07-27 11:25 . 2011-07-27 11:25 53728 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\OFFRHD.DLL
+ 2011-07-27 10:53 . 2011-07-27 10:53 64872 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\NAME.DLL
+ 2009-02-26 23:07 . 2009-02-26 23:07 67440 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\MSOHTMED.EXE
+ 2009-02-26 23:07 . 2009-02-26 23:07 75120 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\MSOHEV.DLL
+ 2009-02-27 01:21 . 2009-02-27 01:21 25968 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\MSOEURO.DLL
+ 2011-07-27 10:34 . 2011-07-27 10:34 13712 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\MSOCFU.DLL
+ 2006-07-24 16:50 . 2006-07-24 16:50 92976 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\MSADDNDR.DLL
+ 2009-02-26 18:09 . 2009-02-26 18:09 20352 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\MLSHEXT.DLL
+ 2011-07-27 23:49 . 2011-07-27 23:49 56696 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\EXP_XPS.DLL
+ 2011-07-27 23:49 . 2011-07-27 23:49 95608 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\EXP_PDF.DLL
+ 2009-02-26 23:07 . 2009-02-26 23:07 53120 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\AUTHZAX.DLL
+ 2011-07-27 10:41 . 2011-07-27 10:41 55168 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\ACERCLR.DLL
+ 2009-02-26 17:18 . 2009-02-26 17:18 14192 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\ACEODTXT.DLL
+ 2009-02-26 17:18 . 2009-02-26 17:18 14192 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\ACEODPDX.DLL
+ 2009-02-26 17:18 . 2009-02-26 17:18 14192 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\ACEODEXL.DLL
+ 2009-02-26 17:18 . 2009-02-26 17:18 14192 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\ACEODDBS.DLL
+ 2011-07-27 10:41 . 2011-07-27 10:41 47024 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\ACEERR.DLL
+ 2011-07-27 10:41 . 2011-07-27 10:41 55240 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\ACECNFLT.EXE
+ 2010-03-21 22:30 . 2010-03-21 22:30 35648 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\OLCTLPIA.DLL
+ 2009-04-02 18:01 . 2009-04-02 18:01 56680 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\EXP_XPS.DLL
+ 2009-04-04 00:46 . 2009-04-04 00:46 97640 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\EXP_PDF.DLL
+ 2009-03-06 08:48 . 2009-03-06 08:48 55152 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ACERCLR.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 02:13 . 2006-10-27 02:13 56192 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ACECNFLT.EXE
+ 2012-03-27 09:15 . 2012-03-27 09:15 10240 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Xml.Serializ#\f137c53afae3903f20eba1fa0f8f8dad\System.Xml.Serialization.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:15 . 2012-03-27 09:15 43520 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Windows.Pres#\ef151d5b49d8b0d0052d05fc56d25107\System.Windows.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:15 . 2012-03-27 09:15 86016 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Web.Applicat#\c5b08a1a9a7a97922af50f30b5e32268\System.Web.ApplicationServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:13 . 2012-03-27 09:13 97792 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.AddIn.Contra#\5b53a87f7799ee5454e4fb8faece3a82\System.AddIn.Contract.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:11 . 2012-03-27 09:11 14336 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualC\a4e98103e5d36bf22ef19c64442543f2\Microsoft.VisualC.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:11 . 2012-03-27 09:11 10752 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\dfsvc\cbd21f19057f07ec2cb55b2bef91f344\dfsvc.ni.exe
+ 2012-03-27 09:11 . 2012-03-27 09:11 58368 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Accessibility\52890eb2a4f8d822bff7e9cddc713fb5\Accessibility.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 96768 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\UIAutomationProvider\8dd565cc0b374e1eec73cf7eaba91e92\UIAutomationProvider.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:18 . 2012-03-27 09:18 35328 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Windows.Pres#\077e75015456f75a0495f65cfcf140cb\System.Windows.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:18 . 2012-03-27 09:18 71680 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Web.Applicat#\22a9aa847a8e4e651a35b63270ce8999\System.Web.ApplicationServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:18 . 2012-03-27 09:18 82432 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel#\fdeb5ca04943da59f732d3001d6a0df0\System.ServiceModel.Channels.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 78848 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.AddIn.Contra#\9688786618bf6390637c283b5bd1c9b3\System.AddIn.Contract.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 11776 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualC\6ffc3ac04451b4978519218fd266403e\Microsoft.VisualC.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 44544 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Accessibility\8cbc15b63aa3f06453f1aaa8659cf809\Accessibility.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:10 . 2012-03-27 09:10 11144 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Policy.11.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.Word\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Policy.11.0.Microsoft.Office.Interop.Word.dll
- 2010-03-21 21:06 . 2010-03-21 21:06 63336 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.Vbe.Interop\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Vbe.Interop.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:10 . 2012-03-27 09:10 63336 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.Vbe.Interop\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Vbe.Interop.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:12 . 2012-03-27 09:12 34696 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.Office.Interop.OutlookViewCtl\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.Interop.OutlookViewCtl.dll
- 2012-03-24 02:31 . 2012-03-24 02:31 2048 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\lastalive1.dat
+ 2012-04-20 19:12 . 2012-04-20 19:12 2048 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\lastalive1.dat
- 2012-03-24 02:31 . 2012-03-24 02:31 2048 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\lastalive0.dat
+ 2012-04-20 19:12 . 2012-04-20 19:12 2048 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\lastalive0.dat
- 2011-04-02 20:51 . 2012-02-28 19:13 7278 c:\windows\Installer\{AC76BA86-1033-F400-7760-000000000004}\_SC_ELEMENTS_DT.exe
+ 2011-04-02 20:51 . 2012-04-18 07:31 7278 c:\windows\Installer\{AC76BA86-1033-F400-7760-000000000004}\_SC_ELEMENTS_DT.exe
+ 2012-03-27 09:18 . 2012-03-27 09:18 9216 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Xml.Serializ#\6bafe185b3d23de57ec689035642fe43\System.Xml.Serialization.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 9728 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\dfsvc\592252ee904bd41f99cd1d19909b548c\dfsvc.ni.exe
+ 2009-07-14 05:01 . 2012-04-20 19:11 531356 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache-System.dat
- 2009-07-14 05:01 . 2012-03-24 02:30 531356 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache-System.dat
+ 2011-11-22 05:57 . 2011-11-22 05:57 598784 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\SOS.dll
+ 2011-11-22 04:31 . 2011-11-22 04:31 518400 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\SOS.dll
+ 2011-11-22 04:31 . 2011-11-22 04:31 957200 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscordbi.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 350592 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationClientsideProviders\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationClientsideProviders.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 350592 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationClientsideProviders\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationClientsideProviders.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 163168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationClient\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationClient.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 163168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\UIAutomationClient\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\UIAutomationClient.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 138592 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml.Linq\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xml.Linq.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 138592 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml.Linq\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xml.Linq.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 699224 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xaml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xaml.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 699224 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xaml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Xaml.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 857960 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Services\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.Services.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 857960 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Web.Services\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Web.Services.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 675672 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Speech\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Speech.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 675672 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Speech\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Speech.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 113512 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceProcess\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.ServiceProcess.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 113512 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceProcess\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.ServiceProcess.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 129912 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Routing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Routing.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 129912 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Routing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Routing.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 390008 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Discovery\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Discovery.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 390008 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Discovery\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Discovery.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 505208 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Activities\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Activities.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 505208 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel.Activities\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.ServiceModel.Activities.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 261472 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Security\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Security.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 261472 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Security\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Security.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 122264 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 122264 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 291184 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Remoting\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Remoting.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 291184 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Remoting\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Remoting.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 349568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 349568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 236880 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Net\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Net.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 236880 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Net\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Net.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 253280 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Messaging\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Messaging.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 253280 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Messaging\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Messaging.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 378720 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Management\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Management.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 378720 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Management\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Management.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 134528 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Management.Instrumentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Management.Instrumentation.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 134528 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Management.Instrumentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Management.Instrumentation.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 123736 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IO.Log\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.IO.Log.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 123736 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IO.Log\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.IO.Log.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 392552 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IdentityModel\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.IdentityModel.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 392552 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IdentityModel\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.IdentityModel.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 125816 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IdentityModel.Selectors\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 125816 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.IdentityModel.Selectors\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 120152 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Dynamic\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Dynamic.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:07 . 2012-02-17 10:07 120152 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Dynamic\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Dynamic.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 607064 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Drawing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 607064 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Drawing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Drawing.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 395120 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.DirectoryServices.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 395120 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.DirectoryServices.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 182144 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 182144 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 285072 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 285072 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 829280 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Deployment\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Deployment.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 829280 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Deployment\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.Deployment.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 747360 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.SqlXml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.SqlXml.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 747360 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.SqlXml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.SqlXml.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 436600 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Services.Client\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Services.Client.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 436600 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Services.Client\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Services.Client.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 683872 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Linq\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Linq.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 683872 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Linq\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Linq.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 409448 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.configuration.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 409448 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Configuration\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.configuration.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 210816 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ComponentModel.Composition\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.ComponentModel.Composition.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 210816 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ComponentModel.Composition\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.ComponentModel.Composition.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 149848 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.AddIn\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.AddIn.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 149848 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.AddIn\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.AddIn.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 122248 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities.DurableInstancing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.DurableInstancing.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 122248 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities.DurableInstancing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.DurableInstancing.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 525704 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities.Core.Presentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.Core.Presentation.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 525704 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities.Core.Presentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.Core.Presentation.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 112976 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\sysglobl\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\sysglobl.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 112976 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\sysglobl\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\sysglobl.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 581464 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\ReachFramework\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ReachFramework.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 581464 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\ReachFramework\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\ReachFramework.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 832856 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationUI\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationUI.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 832856 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationUI\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationUI.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 194424 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Royale\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Royale.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 194424 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Royale\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Royale.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 478576 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Luna\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Luna.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 478576 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Luna\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Luna.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 167288 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Classic\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Classic.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 167288 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Classic\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Classic.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 232304 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Aero\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Aero.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 232304 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework.Aero\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.Aero.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:07 . 2012-02-17 10:07 661352 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 661352 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 349576 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 349576 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 387960 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 387960 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 746336 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.JScript\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.JScript.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:07 . 2012-02-17 10:07 746336 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.JScript\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.JScript.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 505184 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.CSharp\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.CSharp.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:07 . 2012-02-17 10:07 505184 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\Microsoft.CSharp\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.CSharp.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 288616 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Transactions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Transactions.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 288616 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Transactions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Transactions.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 335712 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Printing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Printing.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 335712 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Printing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Printing.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 125440 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:07 . 2012-02-17 10:07 125440 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 237424 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:07 . 2012-02-17 10:07 237424 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 187776 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 187776 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 269672 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Transactions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Transactions.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:07 . 2012-02-17 10:07 269672 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Transactions\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Transactions.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:07 . 2012-02-17 10:07 334688 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Printing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Printing.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 334688 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Printing\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Printing.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:07 . 2012-02-17 10:07 109568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:03 . 2012-03-27 09:03 109568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:03 . 2012-03-27 09:03 246128 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:07 . 2012-02-17 10:07 246128 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.EnterpriseServices\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\System.EnterpriseServices.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:07 . 2012-02-17 10:07 170368 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 170368 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.dll
+ 2011-05-05 20:53 . 2011-05-05 20:53 932864 c:\windows\Installer\136b00c1.msi
+ 2012-04-18 04:44 . 2012-04-18 04:44 380928 c:\windows\Installer\{CF8FFD12-602B-422D-AF1D-511B411E7632}\iTunesIco.exe
+ 2011-03-01 23:01 . 2012-04-18 07:31 335872 c:\windows\Installer\{AC76BA86-1033-F400-7760-000000000004}\SC_Designer_PFM.70DBED24_B579_40CB_AB0B_F1221A3E9EC5.exe
- 2011-03-01 23:01 . 2012-02-28 19:13 335872 c:\windows\Installer\{AC76BA86-1033-F400-7760-000000000004}\SC_Designer_PFM.70DBED24_B579_40CB_AB0B_F1221A3E9EC5.exe
- 2010-03-14 05:56 . 2011-12-15 10:06 888080 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\wordicon.exe
+ 2010-03-14 05:56 . 2012-04-18 09:12 888080 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\wordicon.exe
- 2010-03-14 05:56 . 2011-12-15 10:06 922384 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\pptico.exe
+ 2010-03-14 05:56 . 2012-04-18 09:12 922384 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\pptico.exe
- 2010-03-14 05:56 . 2011-12-15 10:06 217864 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\misc.exe
+ 2010-03-14 05:56 . 2012-04-18 09:12 217864 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\misc.exe
- 2010-03-14 05:56 . 2011-12-15 10:06 184080 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\joticon.exe
+ 2010-03-14 05:56 . 2012-04-18 09:12 184080 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\joticon.exe
- 2010-03-21 22:30 . 2012-03-15 09:00 888080 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0014-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\wordicon.exe
+ 2010-03-21 22:30 . 2012-04-18 09:13 888080 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0014-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\wordicon.exe
- 2010-03-21 22:30 . 2012-03-15 09:00 272648 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0014-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\pubs.exe
+ 2010-03-21 22:30 . 2012-04-18 09:13 272648 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0014-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\pubs.exe
- 2010-03-21 22:30 . 2012-03-15 09:00 922384 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0014-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\pptico.exe
+ 2010-03-21 22:30 . 2012-04-18 09:13 922384 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0014-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\pptico.exe
+ 2010-03-21 22:30 . 2012-04-18 09:13 845584 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0014-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\outicon.exe
- 2010-03-21 22:30 . 2012-03-15 09:00 845584 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0014-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\outicon.exe
+ 2010-03-21 22:30 . 2012-04-18 09:13 217864 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0014-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\misc.exe
- 2010-03-21 22:30 . 2012-03-15 09:00 217864 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0014-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\misc.exe
- 2010-03-21 21:07 . 2010-03-21 21:07 217864 c:\windows\Installer\{90120000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}\misc.exe
+ 2012-03-27 09:08 . 2012-03-27 09:08 217864 c:\windows\Installer\{90120000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}\misc.exe
+ 2007-06-08 01:51 . 2007-06-08 01:51 465800 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119F20000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\OUTLFLTR.DLL
+ 2008-03-19 12:27 . 2008-03-19 12:27 661536 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119F20000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\OGALEGIT.DLL
+ 2006-07-24 16:50 . 2006-07-24 16:50 125744 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119F20000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\MSSTDFMT.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 02:13 . 2006-10-27 02:13 764800 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119F20000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ACECNF.DLL
+ 2009-02-26 23:45 . 2009-02-26 23:45 509256 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\WRD12CVR.DLL
+ 2007-06-08 01:51 . 2007-06-08 01:51 125320 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\SSGEN.DLL
+ 2011-07-27 10:58 . 2011-07-27 10:58 439160 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\SETUP.EXE
+ 2011-07-27 10:54 . 2011-07-27 10:54 503184 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\SELFCERT.EXE
+ 2011-07-27 10:36 . 2011-07-27 10:36 481640 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\PORTCONN.DLL
+ 2007-06-08 01:51 . 2007-06-08 01:51 465800 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\OUTLFLTR.DLL
+ 2008-03-19 12:27 . 2008-03-19 12:27 661536 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\OGALEGIT.DLL
+ 2009-02-26 21:24 . 2009-02-26 21:24 231864 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\ODEPLOY.EXE
+ 2011-07-20 11:22 . 2011-07-20 11:22 538968 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\MSTORES.DLL
+ 2011-07-20 11:22 . 2011-07-20 11:22 144728 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\MSTORE.EXE
+ 2011-07-20 11:22 . 2011-07-20 11:22 832360 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\MSTORDB.EXE
+ 2006-07-24 16:50 . 2006-07-24 16:50 125744 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\MSSTDFMT.DLL
+ 2009-02-26 04:02 . 2009-02-26 04:02 504176 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\MSSOAP30.DLL
+ 2011-05-31 23:19 . 2011-05-31 23:19 732000 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\MSPROOF6.DLL
+ 2009-02-26 03:46 . 2009-02-26 03:46 435568 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\MSORUN.DLL
+ 2011-07-27 10:53 . 2011-07-27 10:53 427856 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\MSODCW.DLL
+ 2011-07-27 10:34 . 2011-07-27 10:34 160632 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\MSOCF.DLL
+ 2011-06-23 15:54 . 2011-06-23 15:54 119160 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\MSCONV97.DLL
+ 2011-07-20 11:22 . 2011-07-20 11:22 828264 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\MEDCAT.DLL
+ 2011-07-27 23:49 . 2011-07-27 23:49 177536 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\IETAG.DLL
+ 2009-02-26 21:24 . 2009-02-26 21:24 970128 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\FPWEC.DLL
+ 2009-02-26 18:09 . 2009-02-26 18:09 154000 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\ENVELOPE.DLL
+ 2011-07-27 11:13 . 2011-07-27 11:13 434080 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\DWTRIG20.EXE
+ 2011-07-27 12:13 . 2011-07-27 12:13 204664 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\CLVIEW.EXE
+ 2011-07-27 10:41 . 2011-07-27 10:41 370608 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\ACEXBE.DLL
+ 2011-07-27 10:41 . 2011-07-27 10:41 223152 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\ACETXT.DLL
+ 2011-07-27 10:41 . 2011-07-27 10:41 550840 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\ACEREP.DLL
+ 2011-07-27 10:41 . 2011-07-27 10:41 288688 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\ACER3X.DLL
+ 2011-07-27 10:41 . 2011-07-27 10:41 255920 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\ACER2X.DLL
+ 2011-07-27 10:41 . 2011-07-27 10:41 391096 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\ACEPDE.DLL
+ 2011-07-27 10:41 . 2011-07-27 10:41 378808 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\ACEOLEDB.DLL
+ 2011-07-27 10:41 . 2011-07-27 10:41 278912 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\ACEODBC.DLL
+ 2011-07-27 10:41 . 2011-07-27 10:41 206776 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\ACELTS.DLL
+ 2011-07-27 10:41 . 2011-07-27 10:41 632752 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\ACEEXCL.DLL
+ 2011-07-27 10:41 . 2011-07-27 10:41 337848 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\ACEEXCH.DLL
+ 2011-07-27 10:41 . 2011-07-27 10:41 186304 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\ACEES.DLL
+ 2011-07-27 10:41 . 2011-07-27 10:41 571320 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\ACEDAO.DLL
+ 2011-07-27 10:41 . 2011-07-27 10:41 763848 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\ACECNF.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 21:35 . 2006-10-27 21:35 436512 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\UMOUTLOOKADDIN.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 02:13 . 2006-10-27 02:13 764800 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\ACECNF.DLL
+ 2012-03-27 09:15 . 2012-03-27 09:15 336896 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\WindowsFormsIntegra#\d05858dd730eef93a5e4a3cc88dd4ec3\WindowsFormsIntegration.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:13 . 2012-03-27 09:13 231424 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\UIAutomationTypes\b2a2a1fb4e1313088250b334b3af2a15\UIAutomationTypes.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:13 . 2012-03-27 09:13 122368 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\UIAutomationProvider\89414bab411eb27c7c181df81b4d36a5\UIAutomationProvider.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:15 . 2012-03-27 09:15 645120 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\UIAutomationClient\cd55f47d44c3695862bc047b8e86fcd3\UIAutomationClient.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:12 . 2012-03-27 09:12 528896 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Xml.Linq\910d557d55f4fc7bb51ace0546bd3c50\System.Xml.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:13 . 2012-03-27 09:13 256000 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Windows.Inpu#\dcb9e1eaa1491094f79c3288b8c78830\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:12 . 2012-03-27 09:12 903168 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Transactions\922f3f17f5112441e77f9d3d56d5b753\System.Transactions.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:15 . 2012-03-27 09:15 281088 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ServiceProce#\73874670b92afbde73b23e8a1200eede\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:15 . 2012-03-27 09:15 517120 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ServiceModel#\909c8d76773648809478644ac50a21eb\System.ServiceModel.Routing.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:15 . 2012-03-27 09:15 108032 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ServiceModel#\26db69101f5bcf148fd962f00c0e78dd\System.ServiceModel.Channels.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:11 . 2012-03-27 09:11 946688 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Security\878946615037b9d5f09916c598420dc1\System.Security.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:13 . 2012-03-27 09:13 376832 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Runtime.Seri#\73cc698ccc98e37f53cdbff3687a921c\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:13 . 2012-03-27 09:13 987648 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Runtime.Remo#\b73b4f0282ef46505b3e59702ded433b\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:11 . 2012-03-27 09:11 176640 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Numerics\8064e773b9addf027658899e27e94c7b\System.Numerics.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:14 . 2012-03-27 09:14 933376 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Net\a46d5472536da900435885b28a19eda8\System.Net.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:14 . 2012-03-27 09:14 781824 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Messaging\ae0089b9135614de304ebe288fa6fca8\System.Messaging.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:14 . 2012-03-27 09:14 521728 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Management.I#\3ad050d3f47352421e05b7707ddd3524\System.Management.Instrumentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:14 . 2012-03-27 09:14 531456 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.IO.Log\87efa405cd384d2c47380467fcd7ea86\System.IO.Log.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:14 . 2012-03-27 09:14 290816 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.IdentityMode#\50ccc897ad714e66f750ca1e51e0ffde\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:12 . 2012-03-27 09:12 348672 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.EnterpriseSe#\7b06b84cb3b99a3ab22adb2a3f6376e6\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:11 . 2012-03-27 09:11 512000 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Dynamic\cbc3e5d028dd347a294096f068a053d4\System.Dynamic.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:14 . 2012-03-27 09:14 632832 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.DirectorySer#\1ae0a8a9eb92ccaf900f5911740b2c3c\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:14 . 2012-03-27 09:14 141824 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Device\9edded64312f5cbae54a093eca246aaa\System.Device.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:13 . 2012-03-27 09:13 176128 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Data.DataSet#\db296a100034c7dee5f80219f0542df7\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:13 . 2012-03-27 09:13 181760 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Configuratio#\0f771cbf8b32ae1618f4cd4266337b3c\System.Configuration.Install.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:13 . 2012-03-27 09:13 255488 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ComponentMod#\501ad39b1ef6f43e8dc92a4efa7c35ea\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:13 . 2012-03-27 09:13 865792 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.AddIn\f8c6e4854178bb4d928c8aec1c04648d\System.AddIn.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:13 . 2012-03-27 09:13 560640 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Activities.D#\3503e3c2a87db97b720c0ed8a5d59f61\System.Activities.DurableInstancing.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:11 . 2012-03-27 09:11 432128 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\SMSvcHost\30cf4fc2c247cf490879f5436c63017c\SMSvcHost.ni.exe
+ 2012-03-27 09:12 . 2012-03-27 09:12 185344 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\SMDiagnostics\b4f75962376771b6b6d39279d780abba\SMDiagnostics.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:12 . 2012-03-27 09:12 428032 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\PresentationFramewo#\eaca48940ac6976d39d5de4d5b42fed6\PresentationFramework.Royale.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:12 . 2012-03-27 09:12 802304 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\PresentationFramewo#\bdb41ce9ab6d561ddb8107255daaee30\PresentationFramework.Luna.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:12 . 2012-03-27 09:12 622592 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\PresentationFramewo#\78310f7eef84b5f9ca4bf32798bd77f9\PresentationFramework.Aero.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:12 . 2012-03-27 09:12 349184 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\PresentationFramewo#\64b86aebea22fd357f22384757caed3f\PresentationFramework.Classic.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:11 . 2012-03-27 09:11 422400 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualBas#\480ae0610a44148c6532d3d134f9956f\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:11 . 2012-03-27 09:11 600064 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.Transacti#\16bf3be602620d349b25e6c2d08199a3\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:11 . 2012-03-27 09:11 279552 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\CustomMarshalers\f6b9abf9cd43524102ad9be82b7136d0\CustomMarshalers.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:18 . 2012-03-27 09:18 253952 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\WindowsFormsIntegra#\d5a18f2355101b19f23ff2f31d1d1e17\WindowsFormsIntegration.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 196096 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\UIAutomationTypes\9562374f940f41cdc64d88268d543f0b\UIAutomationTypes.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:18 . 2012-03-27 09:18 484352 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\UIAutomationClient\641eec5b274fe3972d02892607f9b650\UIAutomationClient.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 393216 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Xml.Linq\295b3156b838ca161a64a5456522438b\System.Xml.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 189440 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Windows.Inpu#\0b68854406b775365c6d91e87813c2dc\System.Windows.Input.Manipulations.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 649728 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Transactions\5e3cf00b80c0aecd8392f1702d2d0f28\System.Transactions.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:18 . 2012-03-27 09:18 221696 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceProce#\bf0b3689dd5e261097f2feb2ed0103e8\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:18 . 2012-03-27 09:18 369664 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel#\d3d9c582c7cd77f17fd93167dc462242\System.ServiceModel.Routing.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:06 . 2012-03-27 09:06 736768 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Security\c1127f26363bea39c40707b9ddb6bbb9\System.Security.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 311296 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Runtime.Seri#\7b17528dffe47d9b17be6086a575a516\System.Runtime.Serialization.Formatters.Soap.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 762880 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Runtime.Remo#\533deafc53346179cd118acc874752a3\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:06 . 2012-03-27 09:06 145408 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Numerics\3ce3d5b8126cda36b3dbd3535f249890\System.Numerics.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:17 . 2012-03-27 09:17 657408 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Net\965e2749489298cc85387f44f76a40f2\System.Net.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:17 . 2012-03-27 09:17 626176 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Messaging\f5333e6e06a2d476f93b0880c5e7fd14\System.Messaging.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:17 . 2012-03-27 09:17 395264 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Management.I#\1bff2d3e952c2160ba0c790d2342a601\System.Management.Instrumentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:17 . 2012-03-27 09:17 413696 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.IO.Log\e6cb98078120266f5310adf0f45aa7df\System.IO.Log.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:17 . 2012-03-27 09:17 229888 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.IdentityMode#\22dadf930ad449894633480562d6c913\System.IdentityModel.Selectors.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 236032 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.EnterpriseSe#\d0d8c27be9116224e42260292e21cad5\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 787456 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.EnterpriseSe#\d0d8c27be9116224e42260292e21cad5\System.EnterpriseServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:07 . 2012-03-27 09:07 377856 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Dynamic\cbb6e9a9b075d9f6fa303e3eef4c0ffd\System.Dynamic.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:17 . 2012-03-27 09:17 913920 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.DirectorySer#\e25cc7918b583b3beffcad52920eae29\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:17 . 2012-03-27 09:17 470528 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.DirectorySer#\a3be39ae9813098aa81430dd507d22ca\System.DirectoryServices.Protocols.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:17 . 2012-03-27 09:17 112640 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Device\4975f93d2055b33bd7a91d6f05628e2a\System.Device.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 134656 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.DataSet#\42d3d301d2adef24edeb3b775fbe3a4b\System.Data.DataSetExtensions.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:06 . 2012-03-27 09:06 982528 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Configuration\bab886a18699bab842769c5ce486c332\System.Configuration.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 148480 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Configuratio#\e844f0d4cf703c2e97515ed020331b76\System.Configuration.Install.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:07 . 2012-03-27 09:07 693760 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ComponentMod#\a92c1bd4d32fbbc54134fc40d2f97389\System.ComponentModel.Composition.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 194048 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ComponentMod#\9b418b211d6207feafcdc27027d26036\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 617984 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.AddIn\a4cfba8e3500f8387fe5924b940983be\System.AddIn.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 411136 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Activities.D#\520d0ed9f48c121fbe79bda6fc176b74\System.Activities.DurableInstancing.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 317952 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\SMSvcHost\98ec8a39382e6eee39845bd4759ecf04\SMSvcHost.ni.exe
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 143360 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\SMDiagnostics\3b905cdec5960d51e5bdc7030b005c09\SMDiagnostics.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:06 . 2012-03-27 09:06 309760 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationFramewo#\94d89db071d382d9ba0bc6381669b85f\PresentationFramework.Classic.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:06 . 2012-03-27 09:06 595968 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationFramewo#\8b8a5c194aacfb2102d4e26b75a84e03\PresentationFramework.Aero.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:06 . 2012-03-27 09:06 387072 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationFramewo#\443c3fae1f6f0588a542ddc1c02c1be1\PresentationFramework.Royale.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:06 . 2012-03-27 09:06 755712 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationFramewo#\273034086c19b92034c9f2896724ac33\PresentationFramework.Luna.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 303104 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\cdd04b14b9dd6ced2e2572a044c3c57e\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.Data.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 418816 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Transacti#\5958d9610eb58adb2b62153492a7c27e\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.Dtc.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 194048 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\CustomMarshalers\e3e1fd8ccf76e9eb0147484fb8dd773a\CustomMarshalers.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:10 . 2012-03-27 09:10 870256 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.Office.Interop.Word\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.Interop.Word.dll
- 2010-03-21 21:06 . 2010-03-21 21:06 870256 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.Office.Interop.Word\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.Interop.Word.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:10 . 2012-03-27 09:10 149368 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.Office.Interop.Graph\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.Interop.Graph.dll
- 2010-03-28 04:23 . 2012-03-24 02:30 2221888 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache3.0.0.0.dat
+ 2010-03-28 04:23 . 2012-04-20 19:11 2221888 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache3.0.0.0.dat
+ 2011-11-22 04:31 . 2011-11-22 04:31 3512072 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\System.dll
+ 2011-11-22 05:57 . 2011-11-22 05:57 4970768 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-11-22 05:57 . 2011-11-22 05:57 1455376 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscordbi.dll
+ 2011-11-22 05:57 . 2011-11-22 05:57 1515792 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscordacwks.dll
+ 2011-11-22 05:57 . 2011-11-22 05:57 9793280 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\clr.dll
+ 2011-11-22 04:31 . 2011-11-22 04:31 3512072 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\System.dll
+ 2011-11-22 04:31 . 2011-11-22 04:31 5201168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorlib.dll
+ 2011-11-22 04:31 . 2011-11-22 04:31 1143568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscordacwks.dll
+ 2011-11-22 04:31 . 2011-11-22 04:31 6727424 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\clr.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 1368920 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\WindowsBase\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\WindowsBase.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 1368920 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\WindowsBase\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\WindowsBase.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 3512072 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 2207568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.XML.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 2207568 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Xml\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.XML.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 5028200 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Forms\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Forms.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 5028200 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Forms\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Windows.Forms.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 1711496 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 1711496 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 6097256 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.ServiceModel.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 6097256 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.ServiceModel\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.ServiceModel.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 1026936 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Serialization\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Serialization.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 1026936 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Runtime.Serialization\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Runtime.Serialization.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 4464480 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Entity\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Entity.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 4464480 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.Entity\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.Entity.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 1354584 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Core\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Core.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 1354584 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Core\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Core.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 1199968 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 1199968 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 1462648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities.Presentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.Presentation.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 1462648 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Activities.Presentation\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\System.Activities.Presentation.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 6428520 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 6428520 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_MSIL\PresentationFramework\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationFramework.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 3116376 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Data\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 3116376 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\System.Data\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 3824480 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\PresentationCore\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationCore.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 3824480 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\PresentationCore\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationCore.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 4970768 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\mscorlib\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:05 . 2012-03-27 09:05 3563408 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:08 . 2012-02-17 10:08 3563408 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_64\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:03 . 2012-03-27 09:03 2975064 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Data\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:07 . 2012-02-17 10:07 2975064 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\System.Data\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:07 . 2012-02-17 10:07 3788128 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\PresentationCore\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationCore.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 3788128 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\PresentationCore\v4.0_4.0.0.0__31bf3856ad364e35\PresentationCore.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:03 . 2012-03-27 09:03 5201168 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\mscorlib\v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\mscorlib.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:04 . 2012-03-27 09:04 2989456 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.dll
- 2012-02-17 10:07 . 2012-02-17 10:07 2989456 c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\assembly\GAC_32\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler\v4.0_10.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.dll
+ 2011-09-16 00:40 . 2011-09-16 00:40 7959552 c:\windows\Installer\b3a8cd1.msp
+ 2011-09-16 00:34 . 2011-09-16 00:34 8499712 c:\windows\Installer\b3a8cb3.msp
+ 2011-09-16 00:35 . 2011-09-16 00:35 1411072 c:\windows\Installer\b3a8a0e.msp
+ 2012-04-02 22:38 . 2012-04-02 22:38 8006656 c:\windows\Installer\865c8.msi
+ 2012-03-27 06:28 . 2012-03-27 06:28 5009920 c:\windows\Installer\4d3174.msp
+ 2012-03-23 20:59 . 2012-03-23 20:59 7899648 c:\windows\Installer\4d3150.msp
+ 2011-11-01 19:34 . 2011-11-01 19:34 1169920 c:\windows\Installer\4d312e.msp
+ 2012-04-13 05:50 . 2012-04-13 05:50 2936832 c:\windows\Installer\160a48.msi
+ 2011-06-30 21:31 . 2011-06-30 21:31 2929152 c:\windows\Installer\136b0769.msp
+ 2011-05-05 20:53 . 2011-05-05 20:53 1643008 c:\windows\Installer\136b0758.msi
- 2010-03-14 05:56 . 2011-12-15 10:06 1172240 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\xlicons.exe
+ 2010-03-14 05:56 . 2012-04-18 09:12 1172240 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-002F-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\xlicons.exe
+ 2010-03-21 22:30 . 2012-04-18 09:13 1172240 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0014-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\xlicons.exe
- 2010-03-21 22:30 . 2012-03-15 09:00 1172240 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0014-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\xlicons.exe
+ 2010-03-21 22:30 . 2012-04-18 09:13 1165584 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0014-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\accicons.exe
- 2010-03-21 22:30 . 2012-03-15 09:00 1165584 c:\windows\Installer\{91120000-0014-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}\accicons.exe
+ 2011-06-06 18:55 . 2011-06-06 18:55 1189004 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\68AB67CA7DA73301B744AA0100000010\10.1.0\JSByteCodeWin.bin
+ 2009-10-10 05:10 . 2009-10-10 05:10 2594632 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119F20000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\VBE6.DLL
+ 2006-10-27 02:25 . 2006-10-27 02:25 2172688 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119F20000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.4518\PSRCHFEA.DLL
+ 2011-08-17 15:49 . 2011-08-17 15:49 4683624 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\WRD12CNV.DLL
+ 2011-07-20 14:12 . 2011-07-20 14:12 3750776 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\VVIEWER.DLL
+ 2011-06-29 13:02 . 2011-06-29 13:02 1846656 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\VVIEWDWG.DLL
+ 2009-10-10 05:10 . 2009-10-10 05:10 2594632 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\VBE6.DLL
+ 2011-07-28 00:15 . 2011-07-28 00:15 2335648 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\STSLIST.DLL
+ 2011-07-27 10:59 . 2011-07-27 10:59 6540136 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\OSETUP.DLL
+ 2011-07-07 08:58 . 2011-07-07 08:58 1616240 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\OGL.DLL
+ 2011-07-27 11:51 . 2011-07-27 11:51 7040896 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\OFFOWC.DLL
+ 2011-08-03 06:14 . 2011-08-03 06:14 8579448 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\OARTCONV.DLL
+ 2011-07-20 11:31 . 2011-07-20 11:31 1523632 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\NLSD0000.DLL
+ 2011-05-27 01:28 . 2011-05-27 01:28 6637952 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\MSORES.DLL
+ 2011-06-22 14:16 . 2011-06-22 14:16 1681784 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\FPSRVUTL.DLL
+ 2011-07-07 08:28 . 2011-07-07 08:28 1193320 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\FM20.DLL
+ 2011-08-04 00:27 . 2011-08-04 00:27 1415072 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\ACECORE.DLL
+ 2012-03-27 09:11 . 2012-03-27 09:11 5237248 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\WindowsBase\02198c29552545c7d7e7a95ab39488e5\WindowsBase.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:15 . 2012-03-27 09:15 1430016 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\UIAutomationClients#\d1d48cd30cd275b06fad70778798cae7\UIAutomationClientsideProviders.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:11 . 2012-03-27 09:11 7037952 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Xml\ecdcf3d1d7bc90546464d70a4bee843d\System.Xml.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:12 . 2012-03-27 09:12 2449408 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Xaml\3a9670f473f8f9291ca256d9a15fc281\System.Xaml.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:15 . 2012-03-27 09:15 5627904 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Windows.Form#\455d5edfdc989057a8fea7bc88a02ef6\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:15 . 2012-03-27 09:15 2236416 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Web.Services\bd044dc068adc34e430faa820e5c5e44\System.Web.Services.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:15 . 2012-03-27 09:15 2735616 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Speech\561e5a115d6d7ade93236df74d61af84\System.Speech.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:15 . 2012-03-27 09:15 1918976 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ServiceModel#\4606cac0ba2d406b4ddefca21a3db1eb\System.ServiceModel.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:15 . 2012-03-27 09:15 1579008 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ServiceModel#\28b5d075cf252a24a6b007ff5941dce1\System.ServiceModel.Discovery.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:12 . 2012-03-27 09:12 3412992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Runtime.Seri#\1a361129f93a8190d8797b7c680baecc\System.Runtime.Serialization.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:12 . 2012-03-27 09:12 1348096 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Runtime.Dura#\2c57eff357f1bc56d0367f04adcf6d76\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:13 . 2012-03-27 09:13 1467392 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Printing\7668fa73a73410f2e00d341a8684e28a\System.Printing.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:14 . 2012-03-27 09:14 1470464 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Management\2280764a011295483642b17fe5d2b1f7\System.Management.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:14 . 2012-03-27 09:14 1416192 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.IdentityModel\a77730a57cc54142f1ecbb1e85060e5f\System.IdentityModel.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:12 . 2012-03-27 09:12 1098752 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.EnterpriseSe#\7b06b84cb3b99a3ab22adb2a3f6376e6\System.EnterpriseServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:12 . 2012-03-27 09:12 2290176 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Drawing\5b5fe518d1a632afaae9f24dd18cee2f\System.Drawing.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:14 . 2012-03-27 09:14 1217024 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.DirectorySer#\60390cb3abc6f1d85a572c156d39fc02\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:13 . 2012-03-27 09:13 1622528 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.DirectorySer#\5eaf17b571cf9fb6f159a0c92d6244ab\System.DirectoryServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:13 . 2012-03-27 09:13 2402816 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Deployment\0ce1b3a9a0192c2cdb16d848e78e6688\System.Deployment.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:13 . 2012-03-27 09:13 8601600 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Data\ca4a0bde02b2eb73d2e9f22925719ecf\System.Data.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:11 . 2012-03-27 09:11 3390976 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Data.SqlXml\657b967b5fd7819f273f5704197ce97e\System.Data.SqlXml.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:14 . 2012-03-27 09:14 1799168 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Data.Service#\930a4b48234d358f2758f075be0684c5\System.Data.Services.Client.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:14 . 2012-03-27 09:14 3386880 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Data.Linq\0ba3ab7e136a52fcba260ad7893ede32\System.Data.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:11 . 2012-03-27 09:11 1257472 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Configuration\c24ce44b45c0e0c0961a9755f192eb3a\System.Configuration.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:13 . 2012-03-27 09:13 1007616 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ComponentMod#\5a66bc1859e864d87b81e31438a5f07d\System.ComponentModel.Composition.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:13 . 2012-03-27 09:13 5695488 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Activities\f25d1dde40ef0128d9e5163d142bd2e2\System.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:13 . 2012-03-27 09:13 5048832 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Activities.P#\26671ab09e54e0ecfd23012e32cb6383\System.Activities.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:13 . 2012-03-27 09:13 2064896 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Activities.C#\e9f6686e336507594e33cad6ed7814cd\System.Activities.Core.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:13 . 2012-03-27 09:13 4233216 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\ReachFramework\9c49a7b6fb133a307e3804ca7ba35d16\ReachFramework.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:12 . 2012-03-27 09:12 2056192 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\PresentationUI\68d02e44d8b1f23c21a116119fbb65d0\PresentationUI.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:11 . 2012-03-27 09:11 2317312 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualBas#\1903f5de0c7c33993c55319d4fc3062e\Microsoft.VisualBasic.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:11 . 2012-03-27 09:11 1623040 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualBas#\15b88fefd6d638f01856a68c14e2ab9b\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:11 . 2012-03-27 09:11 1843200 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.VisualBas#\10bfd23b78a3492727e8b11e2fcbb990\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:11 . 2012-03-27 09:11 1526784 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.Transacti#\2d92f0cffe052f601c1bca1f52425fef\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:14 . 2012-03-27 09:14 3313664 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.JScript\0fbfc1087f7622c5b6b06f88fce1a45e\Microsoft.JScript.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:11 . 2012-03-27 09:11 2009600 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\Microsoft.CSharp\83f53b455553f5ad67e756f6762dc3b4\Microsoft.CSharp.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:06 . 2012-03-27 09:06 3858432 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\WindowsBase\ef8c44c3c8766f219f576faab54c8dc7\WindowsBase.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:18 . 2012-03-27 09:18 1063424 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\UIAutomationClients#\0f5df23e9f268e9ff4c8033f9865a12a\UIAutomationClientsideProviders.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:06 . 2012-03-27 09:06 9091584 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System\2c59490afc22def906d3ca96e1207ff9\System.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:06 . 2012-03-27 09:06 5617664 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Xml\19e79fc0f95c93b0244c7b287e254871\System.Xml.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 1782272 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Xaml\ae31d46211440b11a9e66c3ba1a4e7ff\System.Xaml.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:18 . 2012-03-27 09:18 4545024 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Windows.Form#\d6c84e888c7f465844a8ae0e6470e05c\System.Windows.Forms.DataVisualization.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:18 . 2012-03-27 09:18 1885696 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Web.Services\b60e888b3b9e41d46dcbd34d9fae80d6\System.Web.Services.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:18 . 2012-03-27 09:18 2012160 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Speech\90de8ba8101001c8845439cd5f9a76eb\System.Speech.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:18 . 2012-03-27 09:18 1393152 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel#\8c12f469cbd6b8d9718c64a4b2c96d47\System.ServiceModel.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:18 . 2012-03-27 09:18 1140736 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel#\746651ce870c2f9cd43bc7246154f81a\System.ServiceModel.Discovery.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 2647040 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Runtime.Seri#\a14816d568ee8c7cc9f9923d979d682d\System.Runtime.Serialization.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 1021952 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Runtime.Dura#\d6b9e13a40ed53cfc10e04c023c62a49\System.Runtime.DurableInstancing.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 1060864 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Printing\1141220aff69c63f638ab64e5b0186bc\System.Printing.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:17 . 2012-03-27 09:17 1218560 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Management\dfd9cbfccfadcf84406398a9d83ab4f4\System.Management.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:17 . 2012-03-27 09:17 1072640 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.IdentityModel\2a4589aeec877df58cbbcd633bc18fb6\System.IdentityModel.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:06 . 2012-03-27 09:06 1653248 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Drawing\aa90407cafb9b4a0dc5e3fdff170fee9\System.Drawing.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 1172992 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.DirectorySer#\6bd4a77663c0e708e0827be849906fdc\System.DirectoryServices.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 1879040 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Deployment\84d9ec8b14f9731797c51d31cae12d87\System.Deployment.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:07 . 2012-03-27 09:07 6815232 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data\4a1e0e4ec906686357466a5881de605e\System.Data.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:06 . 2012-03-27 09:06 2549760 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.SqlXml\67ccf8c95fb30e4dcbe3f1eae1f72d00\System.Data.SqlXml.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:17 . 2012-03-27 09:17 1344000 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.Service#\4b28434c73ac4229c7ae7c4f0598e25f\System.Data.Services.Client.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:07 . 2012-03-27 09:07 2517504 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.Linq\f5cc7fbaadd22a9278512102cd30eb3a\System.Data.Linq.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:06 . 2012-03-27 09:06 7069696 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Core\7292b3e639a6202cf7eaf1f7ed271249\System.Core.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 4129792 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Activities\7bbd2b637fbe2a5b17a16cd4fcc3c3ca\System.Activities.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 3757568 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Activities.P#\a479b22107e8fe08689d840a3a1a77e9\System.Activities.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 1547264 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Activities.C#\819fccf9934ef29a6078d4accbf9ea0c\System.Activities.Core.Presentation.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 2906624 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\ReachFramework\073c60e5566fdaab702636f1474233b0\ReachFramework.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 1640448 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationUI\7194eb8e3da784ae30566a64569314a4\PresentationUI.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 1139200 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\e0ea9e02e609e08602bed4392d0e08d7\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 1838080 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\9150a80d10ec86440aa59f6fe4b73f9d\Microsoft.VisualBasic.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 1172480 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.VisualBas#\1ae1a98af2c7d3e68c7525bf1395fa61\Microsoft.VisualBasic.Activities.Compiler.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:16 . 2012-03-27 09:16 1085952 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.Transacti#\fb09c8733a8ef9292079399b25d5d973\Microsoft.Transactions.Bridge.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:17 . 2012-03-27 09:17 2452480 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.JScript\8b1e797d9c7f5ef773c150e15b07a087\Microsoft.JScript.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:07 . 2012-03-27 09:07 1616384 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.CSharp\a263b12a7f89cd41ef8ea216dcd1e854\Microsoft.CSharp.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:10 . 2012-03-27 09:10 1279864 c:\windows\assembly\GAC\Microsoft.Office.Interop.Excel\12.0.0.0__71e9bce111e9429c\Microsoft.Office.Interop.Excel.dll
+ 2010-05-25 05:59 . 2012-04-20 19:11 13543388 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache-S-1-5-21-524176780-3034789882-3848740458-1000-8192.dat
- 2010-05-25 05:59 . 2012-03-24 02:30 13543388 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache-S-1-5-21-524176780-3034789882-3848740458-1000-8192.dat
+ 2010-10-24 06:39 . 2012-04-20 07:12 17027388 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache-S-1-5-21-524176780-3034789882-3848740458-1000-4096.dat
- 2010-10-24 06:39 . 2012-03-24 02:30 11805432 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache-S-1-5-21-524176780-3034789882-3848740458-1000-12288.dat
+ 2010-10-24 06:39 . 2012-03-30 08:47 11805432 c:\windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\FontCache-S-1-5-21-524176780-3034789882-3848740458-1000-12288.dat
+ 2012-04-04 13:32 . 2012-04-04 13:32 16613376 c:\windows\Installer\c32c8.msp
+ 2012-03-27 18:59 . 2012-03-27 18:59 96956928 c:\windows\Installer\b67fb1.msp
+ 2011-09-16 00:39 . 2011-09-16 00:39 11163136 c:\windows\Installer\b3a8cc8.msp
+ 2011-09-16 00:38 . 2011-09-16 00:38 10838528 c:\windows\Installer\b3a8cbd.msp
+ 2011-09-16 00:37 . 2011-09-16 00:37 16691712 c:\windows\Installer\b3a8a15.msp
+ 2011-09-16 00:37 . 2011-09-16 00:37 34428416 c:\windows\Installer\b3a8a0f.msp
+ 2011-11-22 06:42 . 2011-11-22 06:42 33189888 c:\windows\Installer\b3a8a04.msp
+ 2012-04-18 04:42 . 2012-04-18 04:42 49125888 c:\windows\Installer\1615fb.msi
+ 2011-09-16 02:42 . 2011-09-16 02:42 18115432 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\WWLIB.DLL
+ 2011-08-17 16:01 . 2011-08-17 16:01 16149352 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\OART.DLL
+ 2011-08-04 01:53 . 2011-08-04 01:53 17324928 c:\windows\Installer\$PatchCache$\Managed\00002119410000000000000000F01FEC\12.0.6612\MSO.DLL
+ 2012-03-27 09:06 . 2012-03-27 09:06 11880448 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System\a9e29e892ad68ac0b88f0480746a0d0b\System.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:13 . 2012-03-27 09:13 17291264 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Windows.Forms\f850dba642b0cc845d9a7d8ac300e243\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:15 . 2012-03-27 09:15 24551424 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.ServiceModel\bd433ada9b2565b666331b5b1276538a\System.ServiceModel.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:14 . 2012-03-27 09:14 18480128 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Data.Entity\9aca7097fc620da8481516b2d4e3fede\System.Data.Entity.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:11 . 2012-03-27 09:11 10440704 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\System.Core\e91a0d844afdda429e0fbd9814f41134\System.Core.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:12 . 2012-03-27 09:12 24406528 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\PresentationFramewo#\8a4ac50c706da226242a99b871c9f981\PresentationFramework.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:12 . 2012-03-27 09:12 15907328 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\PresentationCore\b0adff19c63ba3b4be1cae43567af15d\PresentationCore.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:06 . 2012-03-27 09:06 19355648 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_64\mscorlib\d9d8d4f8fc868d07be41d4ffb46d7364\mscorlib.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:07 . 2012-03-27 09:07 13138944 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Windows.Forms\7390d789557549200e474b9bbeca3d1a\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:18 . 2012-03-27 09:18 18058752 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.ServiceModel\c43869b44f633a3ad003a0ad9e79b273\System.ServiceModel.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:17 . 2012-03-27 09:17 13345792 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.Entity\b642a4ad94ff1e027a128b9796878372\System.Data.Entity.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:07 . 2012-03-27 09:07 18000384 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationFramewo#\e48a8a41e50ee180c6ca9c50e4575f42\PresentationFramework.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:07 . 2012-03-27 09:07 11450880 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationCore\9dee5fd0cf53fc233a7fc20edf8e66ed\PresentationCore.ni.dll
+ 2012-03-27 09:06 . 2012-03-27 09:06 14413824 c:\windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\mscorlib\44ae9f9afb2373055136d57ac6db3f96\mscorlib.ni.dll
+ 2011-09-16 00:34 . 2011-09-16 00:34 428804608 c:\windows\Installer\b3a8b80.msp
.
-- Snapshot reset to current date --
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt1]
@="{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12 94208 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt2]
@="{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12 94208 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt3]
@="{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12 94208 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.14.dll
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Pando Media Booster"="c:\program files (x86)\Pando Networks\Media Booster\PMB.exe" [2010-03-25 2937528]
"googletalk"="c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe" [2007-01-01 3739648]
"MobileDocuments"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Internet Services\ubd.exe" [2012-02-23 59240]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"IAStorIcon"="c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe" [2009-10-02 284696]
"ShwiconXP9106"="c:\program files (x86)\Multimedia Card Reader(9106)\ShwiconXP9106.exe" [2009-07-17 237568]
"PDVDDXSrv"="c:\program files (x86)\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe" [2009-06-25 140520]
"BrStsWnd"="c:\program files (x86)\Brownie\BrstsW64.exe" [2008-12-08 1159480]
"IJNetworkScanUtility"="c:\program files (x86)\Canon\Canon IJ Network Scan Utility\CNMNSUT.exe" [2009-05-19 136544]
"AppleSyncNotifier"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe" [2011-09-27 59240]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2012-01-03 843712]
"LifeCam"="c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe" [2010-12-13 135536]
"AdobeCS5ServiceManager"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5ServiceManager\CS5ServiceManager.exe" [2010-07-23 402432]
"SwitchBoard"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe" [2010-02-19 517096]
"Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher"="c:\program files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe" [2012-03-27 40376]
"Acrobat Assistant 8.0"="c:\program files (x86)\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe" [2012-03-26 640440]
"APSDaemon"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe" [2012-02-21 59240]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2011-10-24 421888]
"QuickTime Plugin Install"="c:\program files (x86)\QuickTime\Plugins\DeleteMe1.exe" [2011-11-05 86016]
"TkBellExe"="c:\program files (x86)\real\realplayer\Update\realsched.exe" [2011-12-11 296056]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe" [2012-01-18 254696]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2012-03-27 421736]
.
c:\users\Guest\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Dell Dock.lnk - c:\program files\Dell\DellDock\DellDock.exe [2009-9-21 1316192]
.
c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Dell Dock.lnk - c:\program files\Dell\DellDock\DellDock.exe [2009-9-21 1316192]
Dropbox.lnk - c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\Dropbox.exe [2012-2-14 24246216]
Pandora.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\Pandora\Pandora.exe [2010-8-21 142336]
.
c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
CrashPlan Tray.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\CrashPlan\CrashPlanTray.exe [2011-3-16 217088]
Google Calendar Sync.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\Google\Google Calendar Sync\GoogleCalendarSync.exe [2011-4-8 542264]
.
c:\users\Default User\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Dell Dock First Run.lnk - c:\program files\Dell\DellDock\DellDock.exe [2009-9-21 1316192]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"= 5 (0x5)
"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser"= 3 (0x3)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\drivers32]
"aux5"=wdmaud.drv
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\lsa]
Security Packages REG_MULTI_SZ kerberos msv1_0 schannel wdigest tspkg pku2u livessp
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MCODS]
@=""
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MsMpSvc]
@="Service"
.
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 130384]
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 138576]
R2 SessionLauncher;SessionLauncher;c:\users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\DX9\SessionLauncher.exe [x]
R3 AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc;Adobe Flash Player Update Service;c:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2012-04-18 253088]
R3 BBSvc;Bing Bar Update Service;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\BBSvc.EXE [2011-03-01 183560]
R3 MpNWMon;Microsoft Malware Protection Network Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\MpNWMon.sys [x]
R3 Netaapl;Apple Mobile Device Ethernet Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\netaapl64.sys [x]
R3 NisDrv;Microsoft Network Inspection System;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\NisDrvWFP.sys [x]
R3 NisSrv;Microsoft Network Inspection;c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client\Antimalware\NisSrv.exe [2011-04-27 288272]
R3 RoxMediaDB10;RoxMediaDB10;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\10.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB10.exe [2009-06-26 1124848]
R3 SwitchBoard;Adobe SwitchBoard;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe [2010-02-19 517096]
R3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [x]
R3 USBAAPL64;Apple Mobile USB Driver;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\usbaapl64.sys [x]
R3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [x]
S0 PxHlpa64;PxHlpa64;c:\windows\System32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys [x]
S2 AdobeARMservice;Adobe Acrobat Update Service;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe [2012-01-03 63928]
S2 CrashPlanService;CrashPlan Backup Service;c:\program files (x86)\CrashPlan\CrashPlanService.exe [2011-03-16 152576]
S2 DockLoginService;Dock Login Service;c:\program files\Dell\DellDock\DockLogin.exe [2009-06-09 155648]
S2 IAStorDataMgrSvc;Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe [2009-10-02 13336]
S2 RosettaStoneDaemon;RosettaStoneDaemon;c:\program files (x86)\RosettaStoneLtdServices\RosettaStoneDaemon.exe [2011-04-01 1646056]
S3 HECIx64;Intel(R) Management Engine Interface;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\HECIx64.sys [x]
S3 IntcDAud;Intel(R) Display Audio;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys [x]
S3 k57nd60a;Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet - NDIS 6.0;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\k57nd60a.sys [x]
S3 MSHUSBVideo;NX6000/NX3000/VX2000/VX5000/VX5500/VX7000/Cinema Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\nx6000.sys [x]
S3 NVHDA;Service for NVIDIA High Definition Audio Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\nvhda64v.sys [x]
.
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2012-04-20 c:\windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
- c:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2012-04-18 07:59]
.
2012-04-19 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-524176780-3034789882-3848740458-1000Core.job
- c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-03-26 17:27]
.
2012-04-20 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-524176780-3034789882-3848740458-1000UA.job
- c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-03-26 17:27]
.
2012-04-18 c:\windows\Tasks\PCDoctorBackgroundMonitorTask-Delay.job
- c:\program files\Dell Support Center\uaclauncher.exe [2012-04-13 06:11]
.
2012-04-18 c:\windows\Tasks\PCDoctorBackgroundMonitorTask.job
- c:\program files\Dell Support Center\uaclauncher.exe [2012-04-13 06:11]
.
2012-04-20 c:\windows\Tasks\SystemToolsDailyTest.job
- c:\program files\Dell Support Center\uaclauncher.exe [2012-04-13 06:11]
.
.
--------- x86-64 -----------
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt1]
@="{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12 97792 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt2]
@="{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12 97792 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt3]
@="{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12 97792 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt4]
@="{FB314EDC-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDC-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2011-02-18 05:12 97792 ----a-w- c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.14.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"RtHDVCpl"="c:\program files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe" [2009-10-07 8158240]
"CanonMyPrinter"="c:\program files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe" [2009-07-26 2184520]
"CanonSolutionMenu"="c:\program files (x86)\Canon\SolutionMenu\CNSLMAIN.exe" [2009-03-17 767312]
"AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe" [2010-03-06 500208]
"MSC"="c:\program files\Microsoft Security Client\msseces.exe" [2011-06-15 1436736]
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uLocal Page = %SystemRoot%\system32\blank.htm
uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com/
uDefault_Search_URL = hxxp://www.google.com/ie
mLocal Page = %SystemRoot%\system32\blank.htm
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
uSearchAssistant = hxxp://www.google.com/ie
uSearchURL,(Default) = hxxp://www.google.com/search?q=%s
IE: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - c:\windows\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
IE: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
IE: Append to Existing PDF - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
IE: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
IE: Convert to Adobe PDF - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~2\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 75.75.75.75 75.75.76.76
FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\Lindsay\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\9tpe1j66.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.startup.homepage - hxxp://www.google.com/ig
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
Toolbar-Locked - (no file)
WebBrowser-{D4027C7F-154A-4066-A1AD-4243D8127440} - (no file)
.
.
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil10g_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil10g_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Shockwave Flash Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10g.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\MiscStatus]
@="0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.10"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10g.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Macromedia Flash Factory Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10g.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory.1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash10g.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker4"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\McAfee]
"SymbolicLinkValue"=hex(6):5c,00,72,00,65,00,67,00,69,00,73,00,74,00,72,00,79,
00,5c,00,6d,00,61,00,63,00,68,00,69,00,6e,00,65,00,5c,00,53,00,6f,00,66,00,\
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\PCW\Security]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\SeaPort.EXE
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2012-04-20 13:19:09 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2012-04-20 19:19
ComboFix2.txt 2012-03-25 04:39
ComboFix3.txt 2012-03-24 02:39
.
Pre-Run: 396,964,126,720 bytes free
Post-Run: 396,613,062,656 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - 704B3C8CEB93AF1B11D3629C05E9A5A6
Upload was successful


----------



## Deejay100six (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Lindsay,

Apologies for the delay, ISP issues.

Regarding this entry in your logs, *c:\users\Lindsay\Downloads\8_Suite_5.exe*, which I believe to be a registry cleaner. I can see that its not installed but I think you should remove it from your machine.

Registry cleaners tend to present more problems than they solve, one false positive then more often than not, it means a re-installation of the operating system. The positive effects of registry cleaners are barely noticeable - if any. I recommend that you uninstall the product to minimize any risk to your system. I have placed a couple of links for you to read below in your own time.

Information from Bill Castner (MS-MVP) on why you should NOT use one here - http://aumha.net/viewtopic.php?t=28099
Information from miekiemoes (MS-MVP) on why you should NOT use one here - http://miekiemoes.blogspot.com/2008/02/registry-cleaners-and-system-tweaking_13.html

Also, I see signs in your logs that cracked/pirated software may have been downloaded to this machine. I should warn you that continuing such practices would almost certainly result in reinfection in the future.

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Congratulations, your logs are now clean.









The following procedure will clear out the tools we've used as well as the backups and quarantines created by the fix. It will also reset your System Restore by flushing out previous restore points (which contain the infections) and create a new restore point.

Referring to the image below










Please press the Windows Logo key + R and copy/paste, or type the following bolded text into the run box and click ok or press enter.

*Combofix /Uninstall*

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Remove these programs if they still exist.

*HijackThis* - Uninstall from Control Panel >> Programs and Features.
*DDS* - Right click and delete from desktop.
*Security Check* - Right click and delete from desktop.

The following programs can be optionally removed or you can keep them if you wish.

*Malwarebytes Anti-malware* - Uninstall from Control Panel >> Programs and Features.
*Eset Online Scanner* - Uninstall from Control Panel >> Programs and Features.

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Now that your system is clean, it is recommended that you update your Operating System to close any vulnerabilities and help make your system more secure against attack. You should visit Windows Updates and download any required patches for your system.

Please ensure you have an Anti Virus installed and updated regularly as well as a firewall to block intrusion attempts.

To help protect your computer in the future, here are my recommendations for some *free* programs:

*
General Protection*
Spyware Blaster to help prevent spyware from installing in the first place.
Spyware Guard to catch and block spyware before it can execute.
Spybot - Search & Destroy with its TeaTimer option. This will provide realtime spyware & hijacker protection on your computer alongside your virus protection. You should also scan your computer with the program on a regular basis just as you would an antivirus software. A tutorial on installing & using this product can be found here.

*MVPS Hosts File*
The MVPS Hosts file replaces your current HOSTS file with one that will restrict known ad sites from serving you unsolicited advertisements. Basically, this prevents your computer from connecting to those sites by redirecting them to 127.0.0.1 which is the IP of your local computer. *Note that if you use a company provided HOSTS file you should not use the MVPS HOSTS file.*

*Alternate Browsers*
Try the following free alternate browsers rather than Internet Explorer
Firefox
Opera
Chrome
Maxthon
Safari

*Other Protection*
Winpatrol - Download and install the free version of Winpatrol. A tutorial for this product is located here:
Using Winpatrol to protect your computer.

*Web of Trust*
WOT warns you about risky websites that try to scam visitors, deliver malware or send spam. Protect your computer against online threats by using WOT as your front-line layer of protection when browsing or searching in unfamiliar territory. WOT's color-coded icons show you ratings for 21 million websites, helping you avoid the dangerous sites:


Green to go
Yellow for caution
Red to stop

WOT has an addon available for both Firefox and IE.

*ERUNT & NTREGOPT*
ERUNT is a programme that will create automatic backups of your Registry. These backups can be used to help restore your system in the event of a serious crash.
NTREGOPT will compact and optimise your Registry, to assist the smooth running of your system.

*Additional Reading*
In light of your recent troubles, I'm sure you'll like to avoid any future infections. Please take a look at these well written articles

Staying Safe on the Internet
Making Internet Explorer Safer.
Think Prevention!
How to keep your computer free and legal - by sjb007

Have a look here if your PC is still running a bit slow
First Steps to Curing a Slow PC.
Also, my personal recommendation for removing temp files is TFC - Temp File Cleaner by OldTimer

*Please let me know if there are any issues which you think we haven't addressed, otherwise all that is left is for you to respond to this thread one more time so that we can mark it as resolved.*

Keep *clean* and *safe* and enjoy your computing!


----------



## vwkafer1971 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Dave you are the best!

Truly grateful,
Lindsay


----------

